# Neymar è veramente tutto questo fenomeno?



## Torros (27 Aprile 2015)

I media ci vogliono far passare Neymar come un fenomeno epocale. In realtà pur essendo un ottimo talento non è nulla di epocale. Si segna molto, ma praticamente tutti i suoi gol sono creati da altri, non se li inventa certamente lui. E un giocatore che ha bisogna che la squadra lavori per lui, considerando che ha anche Messi al suo fianco, tutto risulta più facile. 
Non spacca le partite con il suo dribbling come Hazard, perché è molto fumoso in questo, non ha una grande visione di gioco e grandi capacità di passaggio e quindi non può incidere come un playmaker tipo James o in misura minore Reus o Gotze, tanto meno un grande tiro, e non è nemmeno velocissimo o completo come Bale. Neymar ha una grande abilità nella finalizzazione, questa è la sua più grande qualità ma se ci piazzi un Lacazette nel Barca siamo sicuri che farebbe peggio di Neymar? Un grande talento ma nulla di epocale, viene spiaccicato come erede di Messi, ma dal punto di vista tecnico e atletico è anni luce dalla pulce, e mai avrà le sue qualità, cosi ci nasci.
Neymar nel Barca è di fatto un centravanti.

Questo per dire che i vari Neymar, Bale, James, Reus, Hazard, Gotze e ci metto dentro anche Sanchez sono più o meno tutti allo stesso livello. Non vedo uno nettamente più forte degli altri in mezzo a loro. Non vedo il Messi di 19 anni che già incantava il mondo...


pareri?


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

Bravo Torros, apri sempre post completi e ricchi di dettagli.

Per rispondere alla domanda: no, secondo me non è tutto questo fenomeno. I fenomeni veri sono altri.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> I media ci vogliono far passare Neymar come un fenomeno epocale. In realtà pur essendo un ottimo talento non è nulla di epocale. Si segna molto, ma praticamente tutti i suoi gol sono creati da altri, non se li inventa certamente lui. E un giocatore che ha bisogna che la squadra lavori per lui, considerando che ha anche Messi al suo fianco, tutto risulta più facile.
> Non spacca le partite con il suo dribbling come Hazard, perché è molto fumoso in questo, non ha una grande visione di gioco e grandi capacità di passaggio e quindi non può incidere come un playmaker tipo James o in misura minore Reus o Gotze, tanto meno un grande tiro, e non è nemmeno velocissimo o completo come Bale. Neymar ha una grande abilità nella finalizzazione, questa è la sua più grande qualità ma se ci piazzi un Lacazette nel Barca siamo sicuri che farebbe peggio di Neymar? Un grande talento ma nulla di epocale, viene spiaccicato come erede di Messi, ma dal punto di vista tecnico e atletico è anni luce dalla pulce, e mai avrà le sue qualità cosi ci nasci.
> Neymar nel Barca è di fatto un centravanti.
> 
> ...



L'unico vero fenomeno del futuro gioca nel Chelsea e ha la maglia n° 10


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (27 Aprile 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> I media ci vogliono far passare Neymar come un fenomeno epocale. In realtà pur essendo un ottimo talento non è nulla di epocale. Si segna molto, ma praticamente tutti i suoi gol sono creati da altri, non se li inventa certamente lui. E un giocatore che ha bisogna che la squadra lavori per lui, considerando che ha anche Messi al suo fianco, tutto risulta più facile.
> Non spacca le partite con il suo dribbling come Hazard, perché è molto fumoso in questo, non ha una grande visione di gioco e grandi capacità di passaggio e quindi non può incidere come un playmaker tipo James o in misura minore Reus o Gotze, tanto meno un grande tiro, e non è nemmeno velocissimo o completo come Bale. Neymar ha una grande abilità nella finalizzazione, questa è la sua più grande qualità ma se ci piazzi un Lacazette nel Barca siamo sicuri che farebbe peggio di Neymar? Un grande talento ma nulla di epocale, viene spiaccicato come erede di Messi, ma dal punto di vista tecnico e atletico è anni luce dalla pulce, e mai avrà le sue qualità, cosi ci nasci.
> Neymar nel Barca è di fatto un centravanti.
> 
> ...


Per me è un fenomeno, non epocale, ma uno dei migliori talenti al mondo. Ovviamente non ai livelli di Messi o Cristiano Ronaldo. Comunque nel calcio di oggi nessun giocatore è in grado di risolvere la partita da solo, deve sempre essere supportato dal collettivo e vale anche per i due sopracitati.Posso essere d'accordo sul fatto che sia un' po troppo pompato dai media, ma dopo tutte le aspettive che si erano create su di lui, già da quanto aveva 18 anni al Santos, e per il prezzo che è stato pagato ci sta.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2015)

fenomeno epocale assolutamente no. Sicuramente i media lo pompano tanto, anche perchè alla fine, in un momento non particolarmente felice per il calcio brasiliano, lui è il n° 10 della Selecao, nonchè il giocatore di maggior talento e maggiori prospettive.
Detto questo, è comunque molto forte, e può diventare un campione assoluto, anche perchè dietro ai due alieni non vedo tra le nuove generazioni giocatori che più di lui promettano di dominare i palcoscenici mondiali....


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2015)

Sanchez l'abbiamo visto nel Barca e non s'è avvicinato minimamente all'impatto che sta avendo Neymar in stagione, se poi nn è un fenomeno non saprei, a sto punto non lo è manco Ronaldo se la metti sui gol creati dai compagni... comunque pompato o no siamo in proiezione per i 35-40 in stagione a 23 anni, un compagno di Messi non ha mai segnato così tanto, e ha segnato gol pesanti tra l'altro, in molti big match. Per me è un campione come minimo


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Aprile 2015)

A me sembra molto il cristiano ronaldo alla sua età.. Solo dribbling e poco altro. Poi è maturato.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2015)

per me lo è, ha numeri impressionanti (soprattutto con la nazionale) per l'età che ha. 

nel barça non è facile non venir cannibalizzati da messi, i suoi partner d'attacco sono sempre rimasti abbastanza in ombra rispetto a lui.


----------



## davoreb (27 Aprile 2015)

Per me è straforte, uno dei migliori giocatori della sua generazione.


----------



## Renegade (27 Aprile 2015)

E' un campione. Ma non un campionissimo quanto potranno esserlo gli altri della sua generazione. Ma l'unico brasiliano privo di inventiva, fantasia e visione. In pratica fa sempre gli stessi movimenti ed è facilitato dalla vicinanza di due elementi più completi di lui. A livello tecnico è molto preparato e dotato, ma a mio avviso si regge esclusivamente sulla capacità di progressione e sull'atletismo. Sotto porta spreca tantissimo, quasi quanto Robinho. Per me la sua lacuna maggiore è proprio questa, assieme al fatto che è un finto leader e che la sua personalità sia molto debole. 

Goetze, James e soprattutto Reus, (ma anche Hazard, seppur abbia tanta strada da fare), lo annichiliscono perché non sono solo forti in dribbling, smarcamenti, finte e doppi passi, bensì anche nella capacità di adattamento alla trequarti e alla visibilità. Loro imbeccano, trascinano la squadra, creano occasioni. Tutto ciò che Neymar non fa. Difatti non lo vedrò mai come un fantasista ma come un esterno tendente all'ala.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2015)

Il problema è capire cosa si voglia da Neymar. Io penso infatti che la maggior parte di noi sia stata traviata dall'immagine che si è creata di Neymar, cioè di un fantasista, cosa che non è, come ha già detto Renegade, pertanto se a Neymar si richiede la fantasia e l'inventiva, allora no, resteremo delusi ma non per questo non lo si può definire un campione. 
Neymar è un campione a tutti gli effetti, dopo C. Ronaldo e Messi c'è lui e tutt'una serie di giocatori, dai madrileni ai bavaresi, però non lo è da fantasista, è chiaro, il Neymar arrivato in Europa in un certo senso ha smesso di inventare come faceva in Brasile ma nella sua maturazione ha imparato a finalizzare, ecco quindi cos'è Neymar, un finalizzatore, un attaccante.
Se devo guardare alla tradizione calcistica brasiliana, soltanto per caratteristiche tecniche, sia chiaro, Neymar è un attaccante alla Ronaldo e certamente non un fantasista alla Ronaldinho o alla Rivaldo, però ripeto, questo non ci deve autorizzare a parlare di lui come di un giocatore normale perché quando mai i campioni son soltanto i fantasisti? 
Neymar quindi è un attaccante ed è anche un attaccante fortissimo, infatti ha dribbling(secco per lo più), grande velocità, tecnica e vede tantissimo la porta, per il resto l'ho detto, Neymar è certamente un campione, non un fuoriclasse ma per me i fuoriclasse, nel mondo, sono soltanto due e si chiamano Lionel Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Renegade (28 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è capire cosa si voglia da Neymar. Io penso infatti che la maggior parte di noi sia stata traviata dall'immagine che si è creata di Neymar, cioè di un fantasista, cosa che non è, come ha già detto Renegade, pertanto se a Neymar si richiede la fantasia e l'inventiva, allora no, resteremo delusi ma non per questo non lo si può definire un campione.
> Neymar è un campione a tutti gli effetti, *dopo C. Ronaldo e Messi c'è lui* e tutt'una serie di giocatori, dai madrileni ai bavaresi, però non lo è da fantasista, è chiaro, il Neymar arrivato in Europa in un certo senso ha smesso di inventare come faceva in Brasile ma nella sua maturazione ha imparato a finalizzare, ecco quindi cos'è Neymar, un finalizzatore, un attaccante.
> Se devo guardare alla tradizione calcistica brasiliana, soltanto per caratteristiche tecniche, sia chiaro, Neymar è un attaccante alla Ronaldo e certamente non un fantasista alla Ronaldinho o alla Rivaldo, però ripeto, questo non ci deve autorizzare a parlare di lui come di un giocatore normale perché quando mai i campioni son soltanto i fantasisti?
> Neymar quindi è un attaccante ed è anche un attaccante fortissimo, infatti ha dribbling(secco per lo più), grande velocità, tecnica e vede tantissimo la porta, per il resto l'ho detto, Neymar è certamente un campione, non un fuoriclasse ma per me i fuoriclasse, nel mondo, sono soltanto due e si chiamano Lionel Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo.



Credo che dopo Messi e Ronaldo ci siano:

Robben, Ibrahimovic, Ribery, Goetze, Hazard, James, Bale, Di Maria, Iniesta, Ozil, Modric, Sànchez, Silva, Reus e qualche altro. 

Tutta questa gente, a mio avviso, è superiore a Neymar e pure di molto. Al di là dei ruoli, come ho già specificato Neymar non è un fantasista ed è per questo che se ne rimane delusi, io credo che sia proprio l'emblema di questo Brasile: il più scarso Brasile della storia. Sono convinto che nel Brasile del 2002 non ci sarebbe stato posto per lui. E neanche in quello del 94 eh.

Per me non si può paragonare a Ronaldo, Ronaldinho e Rivaldo, neanche come stile o classe. Dai. Casomai per il ruolo è più vicino alle caratteristiche di un Leonardo, seppur sia tremendamente più forte.

In sintesi io penso che sia un campione nelle sue caratteristiche. Ma non è un fuoriclasse, né lo è in prospettiva. Perché vedo persone della sua generazione (Hazard, Reus, Goetze) molto più forti e preparati di lui.


----------



## Torros (28 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sanchez l'abbiamo visto nel Barca e non s'è avvicinato minimamente all'impatto che sta avendo Neymar in stagione, se poi nn è un fenomeno non saprei, a sto punto non lo è manco Ronaldo se la metti sui gol creati dai compagni... comunque pompato o no siamo in proiezione per i 35-40 in stagione a 23 anni, un compagno di Messi non ha mai segnato così tanto, e ha segnato gol pesanti tra l'altro, in molti big match. Per me è un campione come minimo




Si ma Sanchez giocava sulla fascia destra, isolato su quella fascia. Ora un giocatore dello stesso piede, della fascia in cui gioca farà fatica ad essere incisivo in zona gol, perché non potrà accentrarsi facilmente per il tiro e farà fatica fatica anche nel dribbling, perché sarà quasi sempre costretto a muoversi sulla fascia e mai sull'interno. Il cross sarà quasi sempre la cosa che si tenterà di più su quella fascia. Non so se mi sono spiegato.

Neymar quando è stato provato sulla fascia destra ha sempre deluso, Sanchez quest'anno con l'Arsenal giocando da seconda punta(come Neymar) ha fatto sfracelli. 
Bisogna considerare anche che quando Sanchez venne preso al Barca era una squadra a fine ciclo, e lui era un rincalzo, Neymar invece è stato pagato praticamente 100 milioni, non era un rincalzo, tanto-meno un giocatore sacrificabile o uno che potevi mettere in panca quando volevi.


----------



## Torros (28 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è capire cosa si voglia da Neymar. Io penso infatti che la maggior parte di noi sia stata traviata dall'immagine che si è creata di Neymar, cioè di un fantasista, cosa che non è, come ha già detto Renegade, pertanto se a Neymar si richiede la fantasia e l'inventiva, allora no, resteremo delusi ma non per questo non lo si può definire un campione.
> Neymar è un campione a tutti gli effetti, dopo C. Ronaldo e Messi c'è lui e tutt'una serie di giocatori, dai madrileni ai bavaresi, però non lo è da fantasista, è chiaro, il Neymar arrivato in Europa in un certo senso ha smesso di inventare come faceva in Brasile ma nella sua maturazione ha imparato a finalizzare, ecco quindi cos'è Neymar, un finalizzatore, un attaccante.
> Se devo guardare alla tradizione calcistica brasiliana, soltanto per caratteristiche tecniche, sia chiaro, Neymar è un attaccante alla Ronaldo e certamente non un fantasista alla Ronaldinho o alla Rivaldo, però ripeto, questo non ci deve autorizzare a parlare di lui come di un giocatore normale perché quando mai i campioni son soltanto i fantasisti?
> Neymar quindi è un attaccante ed è anche un attaccante fortissimo, infatti ha dribbling(secco per lo più), grande velocità, tecnica e vede tantissimo la porta, per il resto l'ho detto, Neymar è certamente un campione, non un fuoriclasse ma per me i fuoriclasse, nel mondo, sono soltanto due e si chiamano Lionel Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo.



Inventava dribbling, cosa che qui non può più fare perché quello stile di dribbling tutto finte e numeri da circo risulto poca efficacie. 
Ma non era certamente un playmaker.

Io se dovessi scegliere tra Reus e Neymar prenderei il tedesco, perché è un giocatore che ha più frecce al suo arco, in una squadra media ti fa fare il salto di qualità, Neymar no perché è solo un finalizzatore che ha bisogna di essere servito. Reus invece è quello che crea gioco e serve Neymar, che è in grado anche finalizzare che è in grado di colpire da lontano, in contropiede o anche su calcio piazzato. Neymar lo vedo più limitato, più dipendente dalla squadra, perché sostanzialmente è un centravanti anche se parte defilato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Credo che dopo Messi e Ronaldo ci siano:
> 
> Robben, Ibrahimovic, Ribery, Goetze, Hazard, James, Bale, Di Maria, Iniesta, Ozil, Modric, Sànchez, Silva, Reus e qualche altro.
> 
> ...


Nel gruppone che hai fatto ritengo ci rientri pienamente, specialmente se c'è gente come Silva, Reus e Ibrahimovic. 
Per quanto riguarda il discorso Brasile, penso che nel '94 ci sarebbe rientrato appieno, perché, se non ora ma in prospettiva, Neymar diventerà molto più forte di Bebeto e Romario, non scherziamo dai, io credo anche che su Neymar ormai aleggi un fortissimo pregiudizio che in questo forum ho trovato assai radicato, cioè il pregiudizio di un bluff, di una ballerina. 
Penso non servano parole per spiegare perché Neymar non sia questo ma un giocatore di pallone vero e ci sono i numeri a testimoniarlo, certe cifre, specialmente col Brasile, non le fai per caso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Inventava dribbling, cosa che qui non può più fare perché quello stile di dribbling tutto finte e numeri da circo risulto poca efficacie.
> Ma non era certamente un playmaker.
> 
> Io se dovessi scegliere tra Reus e Neymar prenderei il tedesco, perché è un giocatore che ha più frecce al suo arco, in una squadra media ti fa fare il salto di qualità, Neymar no perché è solo un finalizzatore che ha bisogna di essere servito. Reus invece è quello che crea gioco e serve Neymar, che è in grado anche finalizzare che è in grado di colpire da lontano, in contropiede o anche su calcio piazzato. Neymar lo vedo più limitato, più dipendente dalla squadra, perché sostanzialmente è un centravanti anche se parte defilato.


Tra Hazard e Cavani, Gotze e Benzema, James e Lewandoski, Di Maria e Diego Costa chi prenderesti? I primi o i secondi?


----------



## Torros (28 Aprile 2015)

David Silva? beh nemmeno io lo ritengo ai livelli di Neymar. Non lo ritengo nemmeno tra i migliori al mondo David Silva, tra i migliori trequartisti, ma in assoluto no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2015)

Forte , fortissimo ... ma non un fuoriclasse...


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2015)

E' un grandissimo talento che ha bisogno di completarsi e fare il definitivo salto di qualità, forse lo farà, forse no. Ad ogni modo è giovane ed ha tutto il tempo per farlo. Vedremo tra qualche anno. Di sicuro non è un Messi o Maradona, questo no.


----------



## The P (28 Aprile 2015)

Se non è tra i primi 5 attaccati al mondo, è tra i primi 6.

Per me è più decisivo di quanto pensiate. Uno che sposta gli equilibri. Al Barca sta levando diverse castagne dal fuoco, nonostante la presenza di Messi.


----------



## The P (28 Aprile 2015)

Se non è tra i primi 5 attaccati al mondo, è tra i primi 6.

Per me è più decisivo di quanto pensiate. Uno che sposta gli equilibri. Al Barca sta levando diverse castagne dal fuoco, nonostante la presenza di Messi.


----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Si ma Sanchez giocava sulla fascia destra, isolato su quella fascia. Ora un giocatore dello stesso piede, della fascia in cui gioca farà fatica ad essere incisivo in zona gol, perché non potrà accentrarsi facilmente per il tiro e farà fatica fatica anche nel dribbling, perché sarà quasi sempre costretto a muoversi sulla fascia e mai sull'interno. Il cross sarà quasi sempre la cosa che si tenterà di più su quella fascia. Non so se mi sono spiegato.
> 
> Neymar quando è stato provato sulla fascia destra ha sempre deluso, Sanchez quest'anno con l'Arsenal giocando da seconda punta(come Neymar) ha fatto sfracelli.
> Bisogna considerare anche che quando Sanchez venne preso al Barca era una squadra a fine ciclo, e lui era un rincalzo, Neymar invece è stato pagato praticamente 100 milioni, non era un rincalzo, tanto-meno un giocatore sacrificabile o uno che potevi mettere in panca quando volevi.



Sul discorso della fascia posso venirti incontro anche se nella prima stagione con Guardiola non venne utilizzato proprio così, quel Barca non giocava col tridente classico ma con Fabregas falso 9 e Messi e Sanchez/Pedro a rimorchio, e tutto sommato quell'anno non fece male ma nemmeno benissimo in rapporto all'investimento fatto. Quest'anno l'Arsenal non l'ho seguito molto ma non mi stupisce che stia facendo sfracelli, in un campionato dove si gioca porta a porta e in una squadra che pratica un calcio più verticale di quello del Barca. La realtà è che Sanchez esterno o meno nel Barca era un pesce fuor d'acqua perchè è il classico attaccante da transizione che ha bisogno di campo e di ritmo, non è adatto a giocare negli spazi stretti, non ha grande abilità nel fraseggio (e lì perdonami ma Neymar lo stupra alla grande, certe triangolazioni con Messi sono paranormali...) ed è pure abbastanza ignorante in termine di decision making, difetto che viene amplificato all'ennesima potenza se giochi in una squadra come il Barca. A parte questo nel Barca l'hanno messo caterve di volte solo davanti alla porta e una volta tirava in bocca al portiere, un'altra tirava in tribuna, l'altra ancora tirava sul raccattapalle, per fare un gol doveva avere 4-5 palle gol nitide, non che Neymar sia un cecchino infallibile ma sicuramente come finisher è molto più affidabile e infondo i numeri sono lì a dimostrarlo. 

P.S. Sul Barca a fine ciclo ci sarebbe da parlare, l'ossatura della squadra è sempre quella ma con 4 anni in più nelle gambe.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2015)

Attualmente è nel gruppo dei vari Aguero, Suarez, Robben, Hazard ecc.ecc.
Ovviamente abbiamo visto che non ha le qualità per diventare un Ronaldo/Pelé, ma questo non gli impedisce di essere ricordato come uno dei migliori della sua generazione.
Dopo un ottimo mondiale, Neymar è definitivamente esploso e anche i numeri parlano per lui.


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

bisognerebbe vederlo in un campionato con difese più forti,come germania e inghilterra.


----------



## Torros (28 Aprile 2015)

Germania e Inghilterra difese più forti? 
Germania proprio no e in Inghilterra ci sono le praterie, l'unico campionato veramente un po' più duro degli altri è quello francese, ma solo perché si danno della gran legna e tatticamente è noioso come la serie A, ma con ritmi più alti 
La differenza la fa la squadra in cui gioca, il Barcelona annichilerebbe alla lunga, più o meno tutti in qualsiasi campionato.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Aprile 2015)

A mio parere Neymar è un calciatore sottovalutato. Sembra paradossale dirlo e fa anche un po' ridere, ma a mio parere è così.

Non credo sia giusto stare a dibattere su quanto peso abbia la squadra sulle sue marcature. Se dovessimo fare lo stesso ragionamento per tutti, allora, noteremmo come Ronaldo abbia sempre giocato in supersquadre e il 50% dei gol che fa al Real li farebbe anche Zampagna, che Robben ha trovato continuità solo in Bundesliga, che Di Maria ad altissimi livelli ha giocato solo una stagione in carriera, che Messi fuori dal Barcellona non è lo stesso, che Suarez è per ora meno decisivo di Neymar, che il Real gioca meglio senza Bale...
Neymar è un giocatore fondamentale per questo Barcellona, e uno dei pochissimi campioni che ha saputo inserirsi nel Barcellona. Fabregas e Ibra, tanto per fare due nomi, non ce l'hanno fatta. Vorrà dire qualcosa, no?


----------



## Gas (28 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me Neymar è un fenomeno vero.
Anzi, sarebbe uno dei miei acquisti preferiti con la nuova proprietà


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo me Neymar è un fenomeno vero.
> Anzi, sarebbe uno dei miei acquisti preferiti con la nuova proprietà



Sì sta trasformando come lo ha fatto Cristiano Ronaldo.
Da uno che sembrava molto giocoliere e diventato un finalizzatore.
Lo prenderei subito non scherziamo.
Per me è attualmente inferiore a pochissimi.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2015)

Non so se diventerà o è già un fenomeno; di sicuro non si è rivelato quel bluff che in molti, me compreso, pronosticavano.

La cosa più stupefacente è che sta riuscendo a convivere con Messi e Suarez, cosa tutt'altro che semplice.

Inoltre sta diventando più concreto o comunque meno sprecone, diminuendo il numero delle frombolate fini a se stesse.

Chiedergli di dimuire il flopping mi sembra esagerato, d'altronde le floppate fanno parte dell'essere culé


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2015)

Sta facendo più di quello che mi aspettavo,ma non lo definirei un fenomeno.
Sicuramente è uno dei migliori attaccanti del mondo.


----------



## Torros (28 Aprile 2015)

Non è che loro si sono ambientati a Messi, è l'argentino che ha spostato il suo raggio d'azione a destra, facendo spesso l'ala.
Fabregas spesso giocava falso 9, ci credo che non ha reso al massimo. Ibra nella prima parte di stagione segnava più di Messi, Guardiola lo ha messo da parte preferendo Messi in quel ruolo, e anche perché probabilmente preferiva avere un centravanti più mobile che magari andasse anche in pressing, cosa che Ibra dall'alto del suoi 1.95 per 90 kg non può certo fare con costanza nell'arco dei 90 minuti. 
Anche questa è stata la fortuna di Neymar, essere arrivato nel post Guardiola. Le stramberie tattiche di Guardiola l'avrebbero certamente limitato, come stanno limitando anche Gotze e Lewandoski. Probabilmente Neymar sarebbe stato relegato sulla fascia per far rendere Messi al massimo. 

Neymar è forte ma per me a livello di talento ne ha di meno di un Rivaldo, che cmq non è l'ultimo arrivato. Magari farà una carriera migliore, però non è un talento che mi fa strabuzzare gli occhi, in realtà nemmeno Cr7, il cui merito principale è la professionalità, cosa non sono sicuro Neymar possa mantenere con la stessa costanza del portoghese. 
Messi invece è un talento puro che si è visto pochissime volte nella storia del calcio.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Aprile 2015)

E' un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri, più di Hazard e più di Gotze.
Quindi sì...è un fenomeno.
Se non fosse per Messi e Ronaldo sarebbe già il più forte al mondo, soprattutto in prospettiva.

E il fatto che i gol che segna è frutto del lavoro di altri è una falsità bella e buona.

Per me l'unico che potrà contrastarlo in futuro sarà James e in seconda battuta Hazard.
Ma al momento Neymar nella categoria attaccanti, considerando la sua fascia di età e cioè 20/25, non credo abbia rivali.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Aprile 2015)

p.s. e se guardate il Barça il giocatore che permette a quel trio di funzionare è proprio Neymar con i suoi movimenti. Quindi TATTICAMENTE è già più maturo di quanto sembri.


----------



## Eziomare (29 Aprile 2015)

Per me Neymar è un fuoriclasse, ma la parola "fenomeno" non userei per lui, anzi gli unici fenomeni che ho visto nella mia vita calcistica sono stati Ronaldo (il brasileiro) e Messi (forse pure il Ronaldinho dei bei tempi).
Pero' Neymar è veramente forte, concordo con chi sostiene che dopo i 2 mostri sacri probabilmente viene lui, lo metto quasi al livello di Ibra (ed io adoro Ibra)


----------



## Torros (7 Maggio 2015)

quello che ho sempre sostenuto si è visto anche ieri, è un giocatore simile a Cr7, se non viene innescato non fa paura a nessuno, infatti ieri fino al gol inutile, su assist geniale di Messi(ci ha messo del suo anche la difesa) è stato abbastanza anonimo, più volte annullato da un ottimo Rafinia. 

Personalmente mi prendo James, che riesce ad essere decisivo anche quando le sue squadre sono in difficoltà, Neymar domina quando domina la sua squadra(troppo comodo).


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2015)

Ieri ha fatto impazzire tutti 90 minuti, prima che messi vincesse da solo era il migliore in campo


Cosa stai dicendo


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto impazzire tutti 90 minuti, prima che messi vincesse da solo era il migliore in campo
> 
> 
> Cosa stai dicendo



Ma poi per dire, Suarez due volte ha tirato addosso a Neuer, Neymar una volta si è presentato e l'ha quasi preso in giro. la differenza di talento si vede da questo.


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2015)

per me primo tempo al limiti del pessimo, non s'è mai visto. Nel secondo molto meglio ma migliore in campo direi anche no, al limite tra gli umani


----------



## Torros (7 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto impazzire tutti 90 minuti, prima che messi vincesse da solo era il migliore in campo
> 
> 
> Cosa stai dicendo



non so che partita hai visto tu, per me è stato piuttosto anonimo fino al gol.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2015)

Contro il Bayern migliore in campo insieme a Rakitic fino all'esplosione di Messi.
Suarez, tanto per dire, non ha fatto NULLA...peggio di Muller. 
Neymar riesce sempre a farsi trovare smarcato, ad inserirsi tra le linee e fa da collante.
Una volta questi giocatori li prendevamo NOI.

Come tipologia di operazione di mercato sarebbe stata molto simile a quella per Van Basten.


----------



## Dexter (10 Maggio 2015)

35 gol e 10 assist in 46 presenze stagionali, 45 gol in 60 presenze con il Brasile. Niente di che  un giocatorino...


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Maggio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> 35 gol e 10 assist in 46 presenze stagionali, 45 gol in 60 presenze con il Brasile. Niente di che  un giocatorino...



concordo


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> p.s. e se guardate il Barça il giocatore che permette a quel trio di funzionare è proprio Neymar con i suoi movimenti. Quindi TATTICAMENTE è già più maturo di quanto sembri.



quoto, è quello che si muove di più dei tre, il più imprevedibile, messi è il genio e suarez il goleador..


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quoto, è quello che si muove di più dei tre, il più imprevedibile, messi è il genio e *suarez il goleador*..


Anche se è quello del trio che ha segnato meno?


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Anche se è quello del trio che ha segnato meno?



perchè si è sblocato tardi, vai a vedere la media gol delle ultime partite te ne accorgi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> L'unico vero fenomeno del futuro gioca nel Chelsea e ha la maglia n° 10



io ad esempio ritengo hazard sopravvalutato non neymar


----------



## Hammer (10 Maggio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> 35 gol e 10 assist in 46 presenze stagionali, 45 gol in 60 presenze con il Brasile. Niente di che  un giocatorino...



È maturato tantissimo in un anno vivendo a stretto contatto con grandi campioni, non come al Santos. Meglio delle mie aspettative


----------



## Djici (10 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ad esempio ritengo hazard sopravvalutato non neymar



Straquoto.
Per me rispetto a Eden e proprio di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Torros (11 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Contro il Bayern migliore in campo insieme a Rakitic fino all'esplosione di Messi.
> Suarez, tanto per dire, non ha fatto NULLA...peggio di Muller.
> Neymar riesce sempre a farsi trovare smarcato, ad inserirsi tra le linee e fa da collante.
> Una volta questi giocatori li prendevamo NOI.
> ...



Contro il Bayern dal primo minuti fino alla fine il migliore è stato Messi, 2 gol e un assist.
Giocatore devastante e dominate da ogni punto di vista.

Neymar fino al gol(inutile) qualche dribbling fumoso e che non ha portato a nulla, per il resto poco o nulla di rilevante.


----------



## Torros (11 Maggio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> 35 gol e 10 assist in 46 presenze stagionali, 45 gol in 60 presenze con il Brasile. Niente di che  un giocatorino...



i gol con il Brasile nelle amichevoli non so che rilevanza possano avere, gli assist cmq sono 6 e tutti passaggi semplici da 2 metri.

Il punto è secondo me che non è un giocatore dominate, Messi è coinvolto nel 90% dei suoi gol, forse con la pulce qualche gol lo farei anche io. In generale non ricordo partite in cui è stato dominante e ha trascinato la squadra, può essere definito la spalla di Messi. Sicuramente è uno che deve essere innescato perché da solo non fa nulla.


----------



## Torros (11 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Straquoto.
> Per me rispetto a Eden e proprio di un altro pianeta.



Hazard è il trascinatore del Chelsea è lui che crea la maggior parte delle azioni da gol è lui che crea la superiorità numerica.
Neymar è solo un finalizzatore, se non segna non fa nulla.


----------



## Dexter (11 Maggio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> i gol con il Brasile nelle amichevoli non so che rilevanza possano avere, gli assist cmq sono 6 e tutti passaggi semplici da 2 metri.
> 
> Il punto è secondo me che non è un giocatore dominate, Messi è coinvolto nel 90% dei suoi gol, forse con la pulce qualche gol lo farei anche io. In generale non ricordo partite in cui è stato dominante e ha trascinato la squadra, può essere definito la spalla di Messi. Sicuramente è uno che deve essere innescato perché da solo non fa nulla.


Verissimo, i numeri parlano per lui infatti


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Maggio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Hazard è il trascinatore del Chelsea è lui che crea la maggior parte delle azioni da gol è lui che crea la superiorità numerica.
> Neymar è solo un finalizzatore, se non segna non fa nulla.



Il trascinatore del Chelsea si chiama Cesc Fabregas.

Hazard deve svegliarsi, Neymar gli mangia in testa


----------



## danjr (12 Maggio 2015)

Si tratta di un grande calciatore e in prospettiva può diventare come CR7, poiché, a dispetto del look, mi sembra un ragazzo molto professionale. Però se parliamo di classe pura non può esser considerato un super fenomeno, ad esempio Adriano e Pato alla sua età mi sembravano superiori (non scomodo Ronaldinho).


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2015)

Neymar al momento vale 4-5 Hazard. Quest'anno non c'è paragone. Suvvia raga.


----------



## davoreb (12 Maggio 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si tratta di un grande calciatore e in prospettiva può diventare come CR7, poiché, a dispetto del look, mi sembra un ragazzo molto professionale. Però se parliamo di classe pura non può esser considerato un super fenomeno, ad esempio Adriano e Pato alla sua età mi sembravano superiori (non scomodo Ronaldinho).



Pato purtroppo alla sua età era già finito. Ronaldinho era superiore ma lo stesso si può dire x qualsiasi altro giocatore terrestre.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2015)

Hazard quando le cose si mettono male inizia a giochicchiare alla Menez. Neymar ha dimostrato di avere carattere da leader.
Al primo anno in Europa ha fatto una grandissima stagione, quest'anno ancora più mostruoso.
Al momento non c'è paragone tra i due.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Maggio 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si tratta di un grande calciatore e in prospettiva può diventare come CR7, poiché, a dispetto del look, mi sembra un ragazzo molto professionale. Però se parliamo di classe pura non può esser considerato un super fenomeno, ad esempio Adriano e Pato alla sua età mi sembravano superiori (non scomodo Ronaldinho).


Pato sbagliava stop e passaggi di tre metri, dribblava soprattutto in velocità... non direi che avesse più classe


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ad esempio ritengo hazard sopravvalutato non neymar



allora mi sa che non segui la premier league, altrimenti non lo penseresti


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ad esempio ritengo hazard sopravvalutato non neymar



No dai, Eden è un grande giocatore. Non ai livelli di Neymar, ma non si può dire che è sopravvalutato. Neymar, James, Gotze e Hazard sono più o meno tutti lì...il futuro è loro. Io ritengo Neymar più forte, dopo di lui James.
Hazard nella nullità della Premier (davvero scandaloso come sia calata la qualità delle squadre inglesi, basta guardare l'Arsenal) riesce a far bene, ma quando si alza l'asticella fatica ad emergere. In Champions era più simile all'Hazard visto al Mondiale che non a quello che si vede in Premier il weekend.

Comunque W Neymar e W Hazard!
Ad avercene....


----------



## prebozzio (12 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> No dai, Eden è un grande giocatore. Non ai livelli di Neymar, ma non si può dire che è sopravvalutato. Neymar, James, Gotze e Hazard sono più o meno tutti lì...il futuro è loro.


A te Gotze piace così tanto? Al Dortmund mi faceva impazzire, ma negli ultimi due anni mi ha deluso... neanche il gol in finale Mondiale mi sembra che l'abbia sbloccato a Monaco. Ammetto però di non seguire con particolare attenzione la Bundesliga.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> No dai, Eden è un grande giocatore. Non ai livelli di Neymar, ma non si può dire che è sopravvalutato. Neymar, James, Gotze e Hazard sono più o meno tutti lì...il futuro è loro. Io ritengo Neymar più forte, dopo di lui James.
> Hazard nella nullità della Premier (davvero scandaloso come sia calata la qualità delle squadre inglesi, basta guardare l'Arsenal) riesce a far bene, ma quando si alza l'asticella fatica ad emergere. In Champions era più simile all'Hazard visto al Mondiale che non a quello che si vede in Premier il weekend.
> 
> Comunque W Neymar e W Hazard!
> Ad avercene....



Concordo con te, però per me Neymar è un passo avanti a tutti con testa, palle e probabilmente anche col talento.

Mi fa arrabbiare quando si butta ma va be 



prebozzio ha scritto:


> A te Gotze piace così tanto? Al Dortmund mi faceva impazzire, ma negli ultimi due anni mi ha deluso... neanche il gol in finale Mondiale mi sembra che l'abbia sbloccato a Monaco. Ammetto però di non seguire con particolare attenzione la Bundesliga.



Per me soffre il fatto di essere il non-tedesco per eccellenza, anche se teoricamente ha il mister adatto per esserlo, io credo che debba andare a giocare in un altro campionato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2015)

Cucù


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## Frikez (12 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. Messaggi provocatori, come da regolamento, vengono cancellati.

Solo post costruttivi.


----------



## gabuz (12 Maggio 2015)

Quarti di finale e semifinale: totale 6 gol.
Non so se è un fenomeno, sicuramente è decisivo.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Maggio 2015)

Boh, se questo non è un fenomeno...Non esistono solo i Messi e i Ronaldo di questo mondo.


----------



## Gianni23 (12 Maggio 2015)

Certo che questo topic ha portato davvero fortuna a Neymar


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Boh, se questo non è un fenomeno...Non esistono solo i Messi e i Ronaldo di questo mondo.



che poi a dirla tutta se Ronaldo è considerato un fenomeno allora ci può stare tranquillamente che venga considerato tale pure Neymar, infatti a me sembra a tutti gli effetti il nuovo Ronaldo


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2015)

Vorrei vederlo "Demessizzato". Un pò come Guardiola e Luigi Enrico.

Attenzione perchè Messi migliora (anzi, trasforma) tutti quelli che gli giocano di fianco ed insieme. Prendendosi leadership e responsabilità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vorrei vederlo "Demessizzato". Un pò come Guardiola e Luigi Enrico.
> 
> Attenzione perchè Messi migliora (anzi, trasforma) tutti quelli che gli giocano di fianco ed insieme. Prendendosi leadership e responsabilità.



Parliamo di uno che con la Seleçao ha numeri mostruosi...


Al contrario di Messi con la Selecciòn 


(non sono così folle da paragonarli)


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> No dai, Eden è un grande giocatore. Non ai livelli di Neymar, ma non si può dire che è sopravvalutato. Neymar, James, Gotze e Hazard sono più o meno tutti lì...il futuro è loro. Io ritengo Neymar più forte, dopo di lui James.
> Hazard nella nullità della Premier (davvero scandaloso come sia calata la qualità delle squadre inglesi, basta guardare l'Arsenal) riesce a far bene, ma quando si alza l'asticella fatica ad emergere. In Champions era più simile all'Hazard visto al Mondiale che non a quello che si vede in Premier il weekend.
> 
> Comunque W Neymar e W Hazard!
> Ad avercene....



concordo con ogni parola di quello che hai detto, hazard è anche uno dei miei giocatori preferiti, non ho mai detto che è scarso


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vorrei vederlo "Demessizzato". Un pò come Guardiola e Luigi Enrico.
> 
> Attenzione perchè Messi migliora (anzi, trasforma) tutti quelli che gli giocano di fianco ed insieme. Prendendosi leadership e responsabilità.



insomma messi non migliora tantissimo quelli che giocano con lui però quest'anno si è messo a disposizione della squadra e non i suoi compagni a disposizione sua e i risultati si vedono, e bravo anche l'allenatore che gli ha saputo trasmettere questo perchè l'allenatore non si vede solo sotto l'aspetto tattico e tecnico


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> che poi a dirla tutta se Ronaldo è considerato un fenomeno allora ci può stare tranquillamente che venga considerato tale pure Neymar, infatti a me sembra a tutti gli effetti il nuovo Ronaldo



mamma mia che mi tocca leggere


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mamma mia che mi tocca leggere



sei talmente sveglio che pensi mi riferisca a Ronaldo da Lima vero?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mamma mia che mi tocca leggere



Guarda io non so se questo Neymar è inferiore al Ronaldo 22enne. Certo c'è anche da dire che l'anno dopo ha vinto il pallone d'oro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sei talmente sveglio che pensi mi riferisca a Ronaldo da Lima vero?



la tua frase avrebbe senso solo se parlassimo di quello che gioca nella pro vercelli, gli altri sono fenomeni senza discussione


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Guarda io non so se questo Neymar è inferiore al Ronaldo 22enne. Certo c'è anche da dire che l'anno dopo ha vinto il pallone d'oro.



ha tutto per essere un fenomeno ma deve continuare cosi, parliamo anche di ruoli un po diversi


----------



## bmb (13 Maggio 2015)

Ha tirato avanti la carretta brasiliana un anno fa da solo.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vorrei vederlo "Demessizzato". Un pò come Guardiola e Luigi Enrico.
> 
> Attenzione perchè Messi migliora (anzi, trasforma) tutti quelli che gli giocano di fianco ed insieme. Prendendosi leadership e responsabilità.



Sicuramente giocare affianco a Messi rende tutto più semplice (o quasi), però, per Neymar ovviamente, siamo a 37 reti in 42 partite. A 23 anni e al secondo anno in Europa dopo un primo più difficile dovuto ad un chiaro processo di ambientamento. Questi sono numeri da fenomeno.


----------



## smallball (13 Maggio 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente giocare affianco a Messi rende tutto più semplice (o quasi), però, per Neymar ovviamente, siamo a 37 reti in 42 partite. A 23 anni e al secondo anno in Europa dopo un primo più difficile dovuto ad un chiaro processo di ambientamento. Questi sono numeri da fenomeno.



quoto ogni sillaba,hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la tua frase avrebbe senso solo se parlassimo di quello che gioca nella pro vercelli, gli altri sono fenomeni senza discussione



ha perfettamente senso invece, perchè della parola fenomeno se ne abusa fin troppo, ma non tutti sono fenomeni allo stesso modo, fenomeno è messi come fenomeno è considerato suarez ma è evidente a tutti quelli che capiscono di calcio che i due stanno su due categorie diverse.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Boh ragazzi, io quando giudico un calciatore faccio sempre riferimento al massimo che ho visto e che è esistito: il grande calcio e i grandi calciatori degli anni 80 e 90.

Quella gente lì era fenomenale. Ad oggi, gli unici calciatori che si avvicinano a quei livelli sono Messi e Ronaldo. Il resto, non mi sembra nulla di eccezionale. Anzi. 

Tra le nuove leve mi piace parecchio Hazard.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi, io quando giudico un calciatore faccio sempre riferimento al massimo che ho visto e che è esistito: il grande calcio e i grandi calciatori degli anni 80 e 90.



Bé ma se il presupposto è questo allora è tutto più chiaro. Però per me un giocatore va valutato rispetto al tempo in cui gioca. Al giorno d'oggi, Neymar è fenomenale. Toh, magari per la maggior parte non lo è ancora, ma che sia un fenomeno o potenziale fenomeno mi sembra chiaro. I numero sono tutti dalla sua.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi, io quando giudico un calciatore faccio sempre riferimento *al massimo* che ho visto e* che è esistito: il grande calcio e i grandi calciatori degli anni 80 e 90*.
> 
> Quella gente lì era fenomenale. Ad oggi, gli unici calciatori che si avvicinano a quei livelli sono Messi e Ronaldo. Il resto, non mi sembra nulla di eccezionale. Anzi.
> 
> Tra le nuove leve mi piace parecchio Hazard.


Credo sia parecchio opinabile questa affermazione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo sia parecchio opinabile questa affermazione.


L'abbondanza di talenti di allora non c'è adesso. C'erano grandissimi giocatori che si equivalevano. Oggi Messi e Ronaldo sono su un altro pianeta, mentre altri sono a un livello decisamente più basso. Tanto per fare un esempio un attaccante come Batistuta oggi darebbe le piste a tanti centravanti. Il livello medio si è abbassato secondo me.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi, io quando giudico un calciatore faccio sempre riferimento al massimo che ho visto e che è esistito: il grande calcio e i grandi calciatori degli anni 80 e 90.
> 
> Quella gente lì era fenomenale. Ad oggi, gli unici calciatori che si avvicinano a quei livelli sono Messi e Ronaldo. Il resto, non mi sembra nulla di eccezionale. Anzi.
> 
> Tra le nuove leve mi piace parecchio Hazard.



il calcio era diverso, altri tempi... secondo me non é così facile paragonare giocatori a 20-30anni di distanza...


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ha perfettamente senso invece, perchè della parola fenomeno se ne abusa fin troppo, ma non tutti sono fenomeni allo stesso modo, fenomeno è messi come fenomeno è considerato suarez ma è evidente a tutti quelli che capiscono di calcio che i due stanno su due categorie diverse.



sono d'accordo sul fatto che se ne abusa troppo ma i due ronaldo sono dei fenomeni, il resto si può discutere..


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo sia parecchio opinabile questa affermazione.



da quello che ricordo io per me i primi anni 2000 sono stati i migliori a livello di campioni che giocavano nelle varie squadre, senza dubbio i migliori per quello che riguarda il calcio italiano..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'abbondanza di talenti di allora non c'è adesso. C'erano grandissimi giocatori che si equivalevano. Oggi Messi e Ronaldo sono su un altro pianeta, mentre altri sono a un livello decisamente più basso. Tanto per fare un esempio un attaccante come Batistuta oggi darebbe le piste a tanti centravanti. Il livello medio si è abbassato secondo me.


La solita retorica della nostalgia, prima era sempre meglio, nel cinema, nella musica, nel calcio... io credo che Batistuta non darebbe le piste proprio a nessuno o meglio, i grandi attaccanti di adesso sono Benzema, Suarez, Lewandoski, Costa e per me questi stanno tranquillamente avanti a Batistuta. 
Detto questo, oggi ci sono Messi e Ronaldo e poi tutti gli altri, ciò non vuol dire che il calcio sia peggiorato. 
È un plus per quest'epoca vantare fenomeni come Messi e Ronaldo, perché quelli dietro a loro stanno tranquillamente al livello dei campioni del passato... che poi quella di "passato" è una nozione vaga, bisogna inquadrare quale passato, anni '80, anni '90, anni '00, perché è ovvio che su vent'anni avrò più campioni che su dieci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da quello che ricordo io per me i primi anni 2000 sono stati i migliori a livello di campioni che giocavano nelle varie squadre, senza dubbio i migliori per quello che riguarda il calcio italiano..


Sono d'accordo soltanto per quanto riguarda il calcio italiano, sul calcio in generale ho dei dubbi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo soltanto per quanto riguarda il calcio italiano, sul calcio in generale ho dei dubbi.



ad esempio il campionato inglese non era un granchè, in spagna il livello era più basso di quello di adesso, il real era una squadra spavnetosa come giocatori ma il barca era molto più debole di quello attuale..


----------



## Hammer (13 Maggio 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente giocare affianco a Messi rende tutto più semplice (o quasi), però, per Neymar ovviamente, siamo a 37 reti in 42 partite. A 23 anni e al secondo anno in Europa dopo un primo più difficile dovuto ad un chiaro processo di ambientamento. Questi sono numeri da fenomeno.



Giocare al Barcellona, almeno inizialmente, amplifica le qualità (caso Pedro...) ma non lo definirei fenomeno. 

Vedremo l'anno prossimo. Ad ogni modo è uno dei più forti giocatori d'attacco in circolazione


----------



## davoreb (13 Maggio 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente giocare affianco a Messi rende tutto più semplice (o quasi), però, per Neymar ovviamente, siamo a 37 reti in 42 partite. A 23 anni e al secondo anno in Europa dopo un primo più difficile dovuto ad un chiaro processo di ambientamento. Questi sono numeri da fenomeno.



ma fino ad un anno fa non si diceva che messi mangiava i compagni d'attacco e non li faceva esprimere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La solita retorica della nostalgia, prima era sempre meglio, nel cinema, nella musica, nel calcio... io credo che Batistuta non darebbe le piste proprio a nessuno o meglio, i grandi attaccanti di adesso sono Benzema, Suarez, Lewandoski, Costa e per me questi stanno tranquillamente avanti a Batistuta.
> Detto questo, oggi ci sono Messi e Ronaldo e poi tutti gli altri, ciò non vuol dire che il calcio sia peggiorato.
> È un plus per quest'epoca vantare fenomeni come Messi e Ronaldo, perché quelli dietro a loro stanno tranquillamente al livello dei campioni del passato... che poi quella di "passato" è una nozione vaga, bisogna inquadrare quale passato, anni '80, anni '90, anni '00, perché è ovvio che su vent'anni avrò più campioni che su dieci.



No dai, non puoi dire che quegli attaccanti sono più forti di Batistuta, un altro pianeta proprio


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La solita retorica della nostalgia, prima era sempre meglio, nel cinema, nella musica, nel calcio... io credo che Batistuta non darebbe le piste proprio a nessuno o meglio, i grandi attaccanti di adesso sono Benzema, Suarez, Lewandoski, Costa e per me questi stanno tranquillamente avanti a Batistuta.
> Detto questo, oggi ci sono Messi e Ronaldo e poi tutti gli altri, ciò non vuol dire che il calcio sia peggiorato.
> È un plus per quest'epoca vantare fenomeni come Messi e Ronaldo, perché quelli dietro a loro stanno tranquillamente al livello dei campioni del passato... che poi quella di "passato" è una nozione vaga, bisogna inquadrare quale passato, anni '80, anni '90, anni '00, perché è ovvio che su vent'anni avrò più campioni che su dieci.



Sono daccordo sul discorso globale (non e che prima il calcio era meglio, ma di certo era meglio per i tifosi italiani questo e sicuro) ma dire che quelli che hai citato sono dello stesso livello di Batistuta e una vera bestemia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Maggio 2015)

Tanto di cappello, non mi aspettavo fosse così decisivo. Certo in una squadra del genere anche Pedro sembra un giocatore di calcio, ma è stato decisivissimo.

Certo, rimane un pagliaccio senza vergogna che cade a terra se gli peti addosso e spero che la sua carriera finisca presto, ma è forte forte


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo sul discorso globale (non e che prima il calcio era meglio, ma di certo era meglio per i tifosi italiani questo e sicuro) ma dire che quelli che hai citato sono dello stesso livello di Batistuta e una vera bestemia



Anche per me. Lewandoski gli dà le piste. Sheva lo metto sui livelli di questi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche per me. Lewandoski gli dà le piste. Sheva lo metto sui livelli di questi.



sheva era superiore a lewandoski, ma nettamente proprio


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sheva era superiore a lewandoski, ma nettamente proprio



Anche io sceglierei lui ma non c'è molta differenza, come non c'è tra Neymar e il miglior Rivaldo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche io sceglierei lui ma non c'è molta differenza, come non c'è tra Neymar e il miglior Rivaldo.



lewandoski è un ottimo attaccante di livello internazionale ma per me ci sono giocatori superiori, lui ancora deve dimostrare, anche il miglior torres era superiore a lui, lewandoski è sui livelli di un crespo per me, sheva era superiore in tutto, ovviamente la mia è un opinione personale..


----------



## Torros (13 Maggio 2015)

Io nemmeno ieri ho visto questa grande prestazione, ripeto è un giocatore dominante se domina la squadra e anche i gol sono da bomber vero alla Vieri mica se le crea lui le conclusioni.

E' fortissimo uno dei migliori finalizzatori al mondo, ma se non viene innescato fa poco. Oggi contro la Juve avrebbe incontrato gli stessi problemi di Cr7....

Per quanto riguarda il mondiale, ha fatto 4 gol in due partite, 2 in una partita contro il Camerun finità in goleada a qualificazione già acquisita, per il resto poco o nulla.... 
Contro la Colombia James lo ha oscurato e Neymar aveva la squadra certamente migliore.
Le amichevoli non mi interessano, altrimenti non vedo perché non considerare grande la carriera di Messi in nazionale, che invece viene sempre criticato, nonostante all'ultimo mondiale per me eccetto contro l'Olanda ha fatto più che bene. 

Lo vedremo in Copa America con il Brasile, ma io non sono convinto che la vinceranno. Neymar è un finalizzatore, con un buon dribbling spesso fumoso, tiro nella media e visione di gioco scarsa. Nessun finalizzatore se non supportato da un grande cast può portare una squadra al successo. Diverso il discorso per un playmaker....Per questo uno come James ha fatto un grandissimo mondiale e invece CR7 ha fatto ridere i polli...


----------



## Torros (13 Maggio 2015)

Per me Lewa è già un attaccante di livello mondiale, ha poco da dimostrare, Sheva invece è chiaro che oggi sarebbe il migliore al mondo dopo Messi e Cr7.

Anzi per me Sheva è un giocatore più dominante di Cr7, Cr7 è solo un finalizzatore superiore


----------



## prebozzio (13 Maggio 2015)

Dopo aver letto che Lewandovski è meglio di Shevchenko, ho capito che non esiste futuro per il genere umano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Dopo aver letto che Lewandovski è meglio di Shevchenko, ho capito che non esiste futuro per il genere umano.



io adesso sto leggendo anche che neymar è solo un finalizzatore, ho paura


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Maggio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ma fino ad un anno fa non si diceva che messi mangiava i compagni d'attacco e non li faceva esprimere.



Boh io non l'ho mai pensato.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche per me. Lewandoski gli dà le piste. Sheva lo metto sui livelli di questi.



Lewa da le piste a Batistuta 
Lewa sullo stesso livello di Sheva :blink 

Non, so.
Forse eri giovane quando li hai guardati.
So bene che ogni persona ha un opiniona personale ma queste sono veramente "discutibili".

Romario, Batistuta, Sheva e ci sono ancora qualche altri sono nettamente superiori a Benzema e Lewa.
Ma veramente, il confronto non esiste proprio.
Forse Suarez ha il potenziale per avvicinarsi a quei nomi... ma ancora non ci siamo.

Per me di quelli che stiamo vedendo oggi, solo Messi, Ronaldo e Zlatan possono essere citati in mezzo a quei nomi.

Poi per carita, rispetto le opinioni di tutti eh


----------



## prebozzio (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lewa da le piste a Batistuta
> Lewa sullo stesso livello di Sheva :blink
> 
> Non, so.
> ...


Come dice [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] la tendenza è sempre quella di esaltare il passato a discapito del presente, e ha ragione.

Ma sono d'accordo con te, anche per me solo Messi, Ronaldo, Ibra e Suarez sono paragonabili ad attaccanti come Shevchenko, Van Nistelrooy, Ronaldo il brasiliano, Henry, Del Piero, Raul, e poi Ronaldinho ed Eto'o.
I Van Persie e i Benzema stanno un passo indietro, come ci stanno i Crespo, i Batistuta, i Trezeguet, i Vieri, gli Shearer etc.

Per me un Hazard non è ancora paragonabile a Luis Figo, mentre Iniesta e Pirlo possono stare tranquillamente in una top 11 degli ultimi 30 anni.

Per i portieri forse Neuer scalzerà Buffon, ma Gigi ancora ieri a 37 anni è stato decisivo per portare la Juve in finale di Champions.

Tornando on topic a me Neymar non mi fa impazzire e due anni fa pensavo fosse un bidone (per quelle cifre e aspettative), ma devo ammettere che sta giocando una stagione straordinaria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> No dai, non puoi dire che quegli attaccanti sono più forti di Batistuta, un altro pianeta proprio


Mi spieghi in cosa fosse nettamente più forte Batistuta? Per me quelli sono attaccanti totali, sanno fare tutto, chi più chi meno ma sono attaccanti veri e completi.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi in cosa fosse nettamente più forte Batistuta? Per me quelli sono attaccanti totali, sanno fare tutto, chi più chi meno ma sono attaccanti veri e completi.



Secondo me e qui che stai sbagliando.
Un giocatore non e piu forte di un altro solo perche e piu completo.

Se fosse cosi Borriello sarebbe nettamente piu forte di Romario o di Inzaghi.
Eppure se devi sceglierne uno non penso che prenderai Marco.

Stessa cosa per Robben.
Non e completo ma e piu forte di quasi tutte le ale destre al mondo...

Batistuta era meno costruttivo di Benzema e Lewa... sicuro.
Pure con meno tecnica.

Ma era UN ANIMALE.
Una potenza spaventosa.
Un tiro incredibile.
Un leader.
Ti cambiava la squadra DA SOLO... cosa che non sono capaci di fare ne Benzema, ne Lewa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Secondo me e qui che stai sbagliando.
> Un giocatore non e piu forte di un altro solo perche e piu completo.
> 
> Se fosse cosi Borriello sarebbe nettamente piu forte di Romario o di Inzaghi.
> ...


Insomma, non era più forte in nulla  cioè, come lo vuoi valutare un giocatore se non nelle sue qualità oggettive? Mi dici che era un animale, un leader ma queste qualità mi sanno tanto di romanticismo e nostalgia, perché se poi vado a vedere sul terreno di gioca cosa fosse capace di fare Batigoal, non era certamente più capace di certi attaccanti di oggi.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, non era più forte in nulla  cioè, come lo vuoi valutare un giocatore se non nelle sue qualità oggettive? Mi dici che era un animale, un leader ma queste qualità mi sanno tanto di romanticismo e nostalgia, perché se poi vado a vedere sul terreno di gioca cosa fosse capace di fare Batigoal, non era certamente più capace di certi attaccanti di oggi.



Tu vuoi paragonare velocita, tecnica, potenza... ma non e aggiungendo tutte queste cose che arrivi al valore di un giocatore. Semmai arrivi al POTENZIALE... ma non certo a quello che riesce ad esprimere sul terreno di gioco.

Batistuta ti cambiava la squadra da solo. Era dominante. Cosa che non sono capaci di fare Benzema e Lewa.

Purtroppo non possiamo chiedere ad un difensore tipo Maldini/Nesta chi era piu difficile da marcare...

Fammi il confronto tra le qualita di Borriello e quelle di Inzaghi.
Vediamo cosa ne esce.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tu vuoi paragonare velocita, tecnica, potenza... ma non e aggiungendo tutte queste cose che arrivi al valore di un giocatore. Semmai arrivi al POTENZIALE... ma non certo a quello che riesce ad esprimere sul terreno di gioco.
> 
> Batistuta ti cambiava la squadra da solo. Era dominante. Cosa che non sono capaci di fare Benzema e Lewa.
> 
> ...


Dunque la cosa che ti fa dire che Batistuta fosse superiore è il fatto che cambiasse la squadra da solo. 
A questo punto, però, ti chiedo: quale squadra? No, perché Batistuta ha sempre giocato in squadrette come Roma e Fiorentina, è ovvio che sia più facile per lui cambiare una squadra che per Benzema o Lewandoski, perché Karim e Lewa giocano nel Bayern e nel Real, squadre top mondo. 
Metti Benzema o Lewandoski nella Fiorentina e nella Roma e vediamo se non le stravolgono anche loro.
Infine il discorso Borriello/Inzaghi non regge perché Borriello avrà dimostrato le sue vere qualità in una o due partite di tutta la sua carriera, Inzaghi invece ha avuto una carriera molto più lunga e costante, perciò se piglio le qualità singole dei giocatori, metto a paragone comunque giocatori che abbiano avuto una carriera di una certa rilevanza. 
Altrimenti nel suo picco, Dida è stato il portiere più forte di sempre, Pato tra gli attaccanti più forti di sempre, Gascoigne il più grande fantasista di sempre ecc.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque la cosa che ti fa dire che Batistuta fosse superiore è il fatto che cambiasse la squadra da solo.
> A questo punto, però, ti chiedo: quale squadra? No, perché Batistuta ha sempre giocato in squadrette come Roma e Fiorentina, è ovvio che sia più facile per lui cambiare una squadra che per Benzema o Lewandoski, perché Karim e Lewa giocano nel Bayern e nel Real, squadre top mondo.
> Metti Benzema o Lewandoski nella Fiorentina e nella Roma e vediamo se non le stravolgono anche loro.
> Infine il discorso Borriello/Inzaghi non regge perché Borriello avrà dimostrato le sue vere qualità in una o due partite di tutta la sua carriera, Inzaghi invece ha avuto una carriera molto più lunga e costante, perciò se piglio le qualità singole dei giocatori, metto a paragone comunque giocatori che abbiano avuto una carriera di una certa rilevanza.
> Altrimenti nel suo picco, Dida è stato il portiere più forte di sempre, Pato tra gli attaccanti più forti di sempre, Gascoigne il più grande fantasista di sempre ecc.



In quelli anni Batistuta avrebbe fatto il titolare in QUALSIASI squadra.
Qualsiasi.

Poi non vado oltre sul OT perche un punto d'incontro non lo troviamo.
La mia opinione e che giocatori come Romario e Batistuta, oggi non ci sono a parte Messi, Ronaldo e Ibra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> In quelli anni Batistuta avrebbe fatto il titolare in QUALSIASI squadra.
> Qualsiasi.
> 
> Poi non vado oltre sul OT perche un punto d'incontro non lo troviamo.
> La mia opinione e che giocatori come Romario e Batistuta, oggi non ci sono a parte Messi, Ronaldo e Ibra.


Non ho dubbi che Batistuta avrebbe giocato ovunque ma se avesse giocato nel Barcellona o nel Real non sarebbe stato decisivo, trascinatore, leader(le qualità che secondo te lo fanno essere superiore a certi attaccanti di oggi) come lo è stato nella Roma o nella Fiorentina. Io non discuto le sue qualità ma le sue qualità non superano quelle dei migliori attaccanti di oggi.
Su Romario meglio lasciar perdere, lo reputo uno dei più grandi sopravvalutati della storia, tempo qualche anno e Neymar lo sbranerà, ammesso che non l'abbia sbranato già adesso ma voglio essere cauto.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi che Batistuta avrebbe giocato ovunque ma se avesse giocato nel Barcellona o nel Real non sarebbe stato decisivo, trascinatore, leader(le qualità che secondo te lo fanno essere superiore a certi attaccanti di oggi) come lo è stato nella Roma o nella Fiorentina. Io non discuto le sue qualità ma le sue qualità non superano quelle dei migliori attaccanti di oggi.
> Su Romario meglio lasciar perdere, lo reputo uno dei più grandi sopravvalutati della storia, tempo qualche anno e Neymar lo sbranerà, ammesso che non l'abbia sbranato già adesso ma voglio essere cauto.



Che Neymar abbia tutto per superarlo ne sono certo.
Come Pato aveva pure lui tutto per farlo.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lewa da le piste a Batistuta
> Lewa sullo stesso livello di Sheva :blink
> 
> Non, so.
> ...



Io ho il timore che l'effetto nostalgia prenda il sopravvento, è normale eh, anch'io fino a poco tempo fa la pensavo così. Romario non so se ha mai fatto una stagione come questa di Tevez. Fine off.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Maggio 2015)

Neymar è un Satana! Ragazzi non scherziamo. Che non abbia visione di gioco e che sia solo un finalizzatore secondo me è una vaccata senza precedenti. Ha un dribbling pauroso e le azioni se le sa creare da solo. Non è pirlo ovviamente, ma i compagni li vede pure lui eh. È una bestia dai. Ha anche un tiro che non sarà fortissimo, ma è molto preciso. Non mi sta simpatico perché si tuffa troppo,ma è veramente fortissimo. 
Sheva lo preferisco pure a CR7 e io sono uno che stima il portoghese. Lewandoski è un'altro giocatore fenomenale. È una punta strepitosa. Fa giocare meglio la squadra, sa far tutto e fa tutto molto bene, ma non scomodate gente come Sheva.


----------



## Torros (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Secondo me e qui che stai sbagliando.
> Un giocatore non e piu forte di un altro solo perche e piu completo.
> 
> Se fosse cosi Borriello sarebbe nettamente piu forte di Romario o di Inzaghi.
> ...



non si può leggere Romario meno completo di Boriello.
E romario non centra nulla con Inzaghi, il brasiliano è uno dei giocatori tecnicamente più forti che si siano mai visti su un campo di calcio.


----------



## Torros (14 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Neymar è un Satana! Ragazzi non scherziamo. Che non abbia visione di gioco e che sia solo un finalizzatore secondo me è una vaccata senza precedenti. Ha un dribbling pauroso e le azioni se le sa creare da solo. Non è pirlo ovviamente, ma i compagni li vede pure lui eh. È una bestia dai. Ha anche un tiro che non sarà fortissimo, ma è molto preciso. Non mi sta simpatico perché si tuffa troppo,ma è veramente fortissimo.
> Sheva lo preferisco pure a CR7 e io sono uno che stima il portoghese. Lewandoski è un'altro giocatore fenomenale. È una punta strepitosa. Fa giocare meglio la squadra, sa far tutto e fa tutto molto bene, ma non scomodate gente come Sheva.



Neymar non si crea un bel niente da solo. Solo chi non ha seguito il barcelona in stagione può scrivere una cosa del genere.
Messi è coinvolto in base alle statistiche al 90% dei gol di Neymar e la maggior parte dei suoi gol sono da bomber vero da opportunista.

Per me in questa Copa America si vedrà il vero Neymar, non ha il cast stellare del Barca sarà lui a dover trascinare.
Io dico che il vero Neymar è quello dell'anno scorso, quando Messi era in fase calante, non c'era ne Rakitic e ne Suarez.

Il confronto tra Romario e Neymar è una bestemmia, Romario ha vinto un mondiale con una banda di scappati di casa, si può dire che quasi l'abbia vinto da solo, vedremo se Neymar sarà capace di andarci vicino. Tecnicamente Romario giocatore di ben altro livello, Neymar più fumoso che tecnico.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Maggio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Neymar non si crea un bel niente da solo. Solo chi non ha seguito il barcelona in stagione può scrivere una cosa del genere.
> Messi è coinvolto in base alle statistiche al 90% dei gol di Neymar e la maggior parte dei suoi gol sono da bomber vero da opportunista.
> 
> Per me in questa Copa America si vedrà il vero Neymar, non ha il cast stellare del Barca sarà lui a dover trascinare.
> ...



L'ho seguito il Barcellona.Tu dici che Neymar non sa crearsi le aizoni e questa per me e' una boiata.I gol che ha fatto al mondiale (trascinando il Brasile fino al suo infortunio) i gol fatti lo scorso anno col Barca e tutti i gol fatti col Santos dovrebbero farti capire che Neymar e' completo.Sa sfruttare al meglio le occasioni e sa inventarsi gol dal nulla.Anche quest'anno lo ha dimostrato eh.Io poi di Romario non ho parlato.






Neymar non sa inventarsi gol da solo,fa solo gol da opportunista.Si si certo..Neymar e' proprio come Destro.


----------



## Torros (14 Maggio 2015)

io parlo in generale, gol del genere gli ha fatti anche Vieri, non vuol dire niente...
Senza considerare poi che era il 3 gol di una partita già chiusa dal Barca.

La maggior parte dei gol di Neymar sono come quelli che hai visto contro il Bayern, gol da opportunista o in contropiede...
Poi anche Vieri come ho detto ha fatto gol da centrocampo, non significa nulla.
Neymar per me ha bisogna di essere innescato, ha bisogna che la sua squadra domini,questa è la mia sensazione, se mi mostrerà il contrario, cambiero idea, ma per il momento le sensazioni sono quelle di un giocatore simile a Thomas Muller per opportunismo, ma più atletico e con più tecnica.


----------



## gabuz (14 Maggio 2015)

A me sinceramente che prenda palla in difesa, scarti tutti e segni con le chiappe interessa relativamente... dico solo che un giocatore che, a 23 anni, segna 6 gol tra quarti e semifinale di Champions League fatico a non volerlo in squadra. In qualunque squadra.


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2015)

Mi raccomando fai il fenomeno il 6 giugno!!!


----------



## Torros (14 Maggio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente che prenda palla in difesa, scarti tutti e segni con le chiappe interessa relativamente... dico solo che un giocatore che, a 23 anni, segna 6 gol tra quarti e semifinale di Champions League fatico a non volerlo in squadra. In qualunque squadra.


ma infatti chi ha detto nulla del genere. Grandissimo giocatore, però per me non è un trascinatore...


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi in cosa fosse nettamente più forte Batistuta? Per me quelli sono attaccanti totali, sanno fare tutto, chi più chi meno ma sono attaccanti veri e completi.



In TUTTO, Batistuta, negli anni 2000 quando giocava Shevchenko era uno degli attaccanti che ammiravo di più, un giocatore in grado di spostare gli equilibri di una partita da solo, aveva grinta, leadership, forza fisica, tenacia, era un attaccante completo, a quelli forse ci si può avvicinare Suarez ma come ho già detto siamo in un altro pianeta, Batigoal era uno che ti dava la sensazione che la partita potesse cambiare da un momento all'altro, e negli ultimi anni attaccanti con le sue caratteristiche ho visto solo Milito. Non so, forse non lo hai visto giocare ai suoi tempi ma era formidabile, non ha avuto il privilegio di poter giocare in grandi squadre, però avesse giocato nel Real sarebbe stato ricordato ugualmente come lo si ricorda oggi, e poi ha l'amore di una città come Firenze a cui ha dato tantissimo. Trovo davvero strano che qui qualcuno paragoni gli attaccanti odierni a gente come Batistuta, Sheva, Romario, ad oggi solo Messi, Ronaldo e Ibra potranno essere ricordati come fuoriclasse, in futuro non dico che non lo potrà essere Neymar eh, perchè le cose che ha fatto principalmente con la sua Nazionale a 23 anni sono ottime, però deve fare tanta strada e non si tratta di essere "romantici" pensando al passato, si tratta di essere realisti


----------



## koti (14 Maggio 2015)

Giocatore fantastico Neymar, un grandissimo finalizzatore (basterebbero i numeri, 23 anni e già 230 gol in carriera), grande dribbling, controllo palla, velocità, personalità. E' già un campione indiscusso.
Come caratteritistiche più simile ad un goleador alla Cristiano Ronaldo piuttosto che ad un fantasista stile Ronaldinho.
Ha tutto per poter diventare il miglior giocatore del mondo, e secondo me quando Messi e Ronaldo inizieranno ad invecchiare sarà pallone d'oro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> In TUTTO, Batistuta, negli anni 2000 quando giocava Shevchenko era uno degli attaccanti che ammiravo di più, un giocatore in grado di spostare gli equilibri di una partita da solo, aveva grinta, leadership, forza fisica, tenacia, era un attaccante completo, a quelli forse ci si può avvicinare Suarez ma come ho già detto siamo in un altro pianeta, Batigoal era uno che ti dava la sensazione che la partita potesse cambiare da un momento all'altro, e negli ultimi anni attaccanti con le sue caratteristiche ho visto solo Milito. Non so, forse non lo hai visto giocare ai suoi tempi ma era formidabile, non ha avuto il privilegio di poter giocare in grandi squadre, però avesse giocato nel Real sarebbe stato ricordato ugualmente come lo si ricorda oggi, e poi ha l'amore di una città come Firenze a cui ha dato tantissimo. Trovo davvero strano che qui qualcuno paragoni gli attaccanti odierni a gente come Batistuta, Sheva, Romario, ad oggi solo Messi, Ronaldo e Ibra potranno essere ricordati come fuoriclasse, in futuro non dico che non lo potrà essere Neymar eh, perchè le cose che ha fatto principalmente con la sua Nazionale a 23 anni sono ottime, però deve fare tanta strada e non si tratta di essere "romantici" pensando al passato, si tratta di essere realisti


Non mi ripeto inutilmente, il mio parere lo trovi negli altri post di risposta a Djici ma le qualità che hai elencato non mancano ai vari Suarez, Benzema e Lewandoski.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Maggio 2015)

Ripeto: è un giocatore fantastico!
Ha tutto: classe, tecnica, visione di gioca, rapidità, velocità e sta diventando anche più tosto dal punto di vista fisico. Non ha praticamente punti deboli!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ripeto: è un giocatore fantastico!
> Ha tutto: classe, tecnica, visione di gioca, rapidità, velocità e sta diventando anche più tosto dal punto di vista fisico. Non ha praticamente punti deboli!



Però potrebbe beneficiare del fatto che con tutti questi campioni non ha il fiato sul collo. Poi ovvio che è un talento cristallino, però è andato in squadra mica male.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però potrebbe beneficiare del fatto che con tutti questi campioni non ha il fiato sul collo. Poi ovvio che è un talento cristallino, però è andato in squadra mica male.


Tra l'altro, secondo me, il fiato sul collo ce l'ha eccome. Tutti si aspettavano molto da Neymar a prescindere da quanto fosse aiutato e lui non ha deluso.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, secondo me, il fiato sul collo ce l'ha eccome. Tutti si aspettavano molto da Neymar a prescindere da quanto fosse aiutato e lui non ha deluso.



Eh sì, anche se non aveva cominciato magnificamente ha saputo migliorarsi tanto. Intendevo il fiato sul collo più che altro degli avversari. Neymar nel Real avrebbe fatto un'altra fine forse (ma meglio così per chi ama il calcio).


----------



## numero 3 (7 Giugno 2015)

Anche oggi..ha timbrato...giocatore che farà sempre discutere ma questo per me è un fenomeno. .


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2015)

Tutti sti attaccanti di adesso sono sopravvalutati visto che di Difensori (quelli con la D maiuscola) ormai ne è rimasto solo uno...
Tiamo Silva...


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

credo sia il primo giocatore nella storia della champions a segnare in tutte le partite dai quarti in poi. Sulla prestazione non un granchè a onor del vero ma in un modo o nell'altro la timbra sempre. Intanto quest'anno si fa il primo viaggio a Ginevra, rimarrà a mani vuote ma è un inizio.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> credo sia il primo giocatore nella storia della champions a segnare in tutte le partite dai quarti in poi. Sulla prestazione non un granchè a onor del vero ma in un modo o nell'altro la timbra sempre. Intanto quest'anno si fa il primo viaggio a Ginevra, rimarrà a mani vuote ma è un inizio.



Intendi per il pallone d'oro ? Entrò in graduatoria anche ai tempi del Santos e finì decimo, forse alla premiazione c'era già.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Tutti sti attaccanti di adesso sono sopravvalutati visto che di Difensori (quelli con la D maiuscola) ormai ne è rimasto solo uno...
> Tiamo Silva...


Ahhh, non ci sono più i difensori di una volta... ah, dove sono finiti Vierchowod e Gentile...


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Intendi per il pallone d'oro ? Entrò in graduatoria anche ai tempi del Santos e finì decimo, forse alla premiazione c'era già.



ah non lo so se c'era comunque intendo per podio.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Grande finalizzatore, secondo me schierato a sinistra nel tridente è troppo penalizzato. Fuori dall'area di rigore non combina praticamente niente.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2015)

23 anni
quanti gol ha fatto già? millemila?


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

a me non ha convinto, a parte il gol totalmente ininfluente ai fini del risultato, quindi inutile, la prestazione è passabile solo per l'impegno nel pressing.
Per il resto 0 occasioni create e non ha mai saltato l'uomo ne fatto un tiro in porta pericoloso. Prestazione simile contro il Bayern, poi ha segnato quei gol su genialità di Messi, ma nemmeno li mi ha convinto.

secondo me si vedranno i suoi limiti in copa america, quando dovrà trascinare la squadra.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Una stagione da fenomeno, se si conferma la prossima stagione meriterà tale aggettivo. Unica pecca deve maturare e non buttarsi ad ogni tocchetto da parte degli avversari, però se gli arbitri ci cascano sempre...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> a me non ha convinto, a parte il gol totalmente ininfluente ai fini del risultato, quindi inutile, la prestazione è passabile solo per l'impegno nel pressing.
> Per il resto 0 occasioni create e non ha mai saltato l'uomo ne fatto un tiro in porta pericoloso. Prestazione simile contro il Bayern, poi ha segnato quei gol su genialità di Messi, ma nemmeno li mi ha convinto.
> 
> secondo me si vedranno i suoi limiti in copa america, quando dovrà trascinare la squadra.


Se permetti vedo un commento assai fazioso e non è un caso visto che l'autore del topic sei tu. 
A parte che in una finale di Champions League è importante ogni goal, perché fino alla fine rischi di pigliare il pareggio, chiedere a Sir Alex Ferguson, quindi onore a lui per aver chiuso il risultato, certo, non ha deciso la partita ma l'ha chiusa, senza considerare che se non sei un grande attaccante quel goal non lo segni e lui in questa stagione si è rivelato essere un bomber implacabile.
Inoltre l'uomo l'ha saltato un paio di volte, non è andato al goal ma l'ha saltato, quindi è assai partigiano dire che non l'abbia fatto, perché non è la realtà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 23 anni
> quanti gol ha fatto già? millemila?


Soltanto 39 in 51 partite... capocannoniere di Champions League insieme a Messi e Ronaldo.


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se permetti vedo un commento assai fazioso e non è un caso visto che l'autore del topic sei tu.
> A parte che in una finale di Champions League è importante ogni goal, perché fino alla fine rischi di pigliare il pareggio, chiedere a Sir Alex Ferguson, quindi onore a lui per aver chiuso il risultato, certo, non ha deciso la partita ma l'ha chiusa, senza considerare che se non sei un grande attaccante quel goal non lo segni e lui in questa stagione si è rivelato essere un bomber implacabile.
> Inoltre l'uomo l'ha saltato un paio di volte, non è andato al goal ma l'ha saltato, quindi è assai partigiano dire che non l'abbia fatto, perché non è la realtà.



rischiare il pareggio al 95 minuto? la partita fini in quel momento....
no, non tutti i gol sono importanti. 
L'uomo non l'ha mai saltato, forse una volta, ha provato ad accentrarsi per il tiro ma non ha mai trovato spazzi.


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> rischiare il pareggio al 95 minuto? la partita fini in quel momento....
> no, *non tutti i gol sono importanti*.
> L'uomo non l'ha mai saltato, forse una volta, ha provato ad accentrarsi per il tiro ma non ha mai trovato spazzi.



Proprio noi milanisti lo dovremmo sapere che tutti i gol sono importanti.
Immagina se segnavamo il quarto gol al liverpool prima della loro rimonta.
Certo non sapendo come sarebbe andata a finire si sarebbe detto "beh gol inutile, quello del 4 a 0".
Ma sapendo come e andata a finire, nessun milanista potra mai piu dire che un gol e inutile.

MAI.


----------



## O Animal (7 Giugno 2015)

C. Ronaldo l'anno scorso è stato idolatrato in una finale in cui ha avuto il merito di calciare un rigore a partita finita.. 

Tutti stanno idolatrando Morata e Suarez che hanno appoggiato la palla in rete mentre il gol di Neymar non conta assolutamente niente... Mah... 5 minuti prima, per quanto goffo e irregolare, ne aveva fatto pure un altro...

Non sarà certamente Pelé ma a 23 anni trovarne di giocatori con questi numeri... E per il momento ho visto trascinare meglio il Brasile a lui che l'Argentina a Messi...


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Proprio noi milanisti lo dovremmo sapere che tutti i gol sono importanti.
> Immagina se segnavamo il quarto gol al liverpool prima della loro rimonta.
> Certo non sapendo come sarebbe andata a finire si sarebbe detto "beh gol inutile, quello del 4 a 0".
> Ma sapendo come e andata a finire, nessun milanista potra mai piu dire che un gol e inutile.
> ...



ma non è la stessa cosa, Neymar ha segnato sul 2-1 a pochissimi secondi dalla fine. Sia se segnava, che se non segnava, la partita finiva li. Totalmente irrilevante.


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> C. Ronaldo l'anno scorso è stato idolatrato in una finale in cui ha avuto il merito di calciare un rigore a partita finita..
> 
> Tutti stanno idolatrando Morata e Suarez che hanno appoggiato la palla in rete mentre il gol di Neymar non conta assolutamente niente... Mah...
> 
> Non sarà certamente Pelé ma a 23 anni trovarne di giocatori con questi numeri... E per il momento ho visto trascinare meglio il Brasile a lui che l'Argentina a Messi...



all'ultimo mondiale non c'è paragone, Messi pur non segnando nella fase a eliminazione diretta, era coinvolto in tutti i gol dell'Argentina e ha creato più occasioni di qualsiasi altro nel torneo. Neymar contro il Cile e la Colombia è scomparso letteralmente. Senza considerare poi che la pulce ogni volta si portava 2,3 giocatori a spasso, infatti è stato il giocatore con più dribbling completati. Neymar ha segnato 4 gol in 2 partite, di cui una finita in goleada contro il camerun, i gol di Messi nel girone sono stati tutti vitali ai fini della qualificazione, senza di lui, non andavano certamente agli ottavi e non andavano certamente in finale dove pure li, è stato ottimo, mettendo più volte da solo, in crisi la difesa del Bayern e se gente come Palacio e Higuain, sempre su occasioni create da Messi, fosse stata più fredda davanti alla porta parleremo d'altro.

Mondiale di Messi per me da 7, neymar 6


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION]
Non lo puoi sapere.
Magari succedeva come Bayern - United... magari l'arbitro lasciava quei 10 secondi che bastavano a fare un rinvio lungo di Buffon e un incornata di Morata come Weah su assist di Sebastiano Rossi in finale di coppa italia contro la Lazio...

E perche stai confrontando Messi a Neymar ?
Non mi pare di avere MAI letto su questo forum che il brasiliano sia piu forte di Messi... e poi l'argentino e probabilmente il piu forte giocatore di sempre... 
Non e che se sei meno forte di Messi allora sei solo scarso.
Neymar e un fenomeno pur essendo meno forte di Leo.


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

come non lo posso sapere, la partita era finita li, che vuol dire?
E' stato detto che Neymar ha fatto meglio col Brasile di Messi con l'Argentina e io non sono d'accordo.
Tra i due ovviamente non c'è paragone, anche se ho letto da altre parti menti malate sostenere che Neymar è più forte o che diventerà meglio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

Ahahahah sto topic è ogni giorno più fantastico, ieri è stato il migliore della MSN


----------



## Jaqen (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Grande finalizzatore, secondo me schierato a sinistra nel tridente è troppo penalizzato. Fuori dall'area di rigore non combina praticamente niente.



Pure io lo metterei più vicino alla porta. A costo di limitare Suarez, che comunque è un fenomeno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> rischiare il pareggio al 95 minuto? la partita fini in quel momento....
> no, non tutti i gol sono importanti.
> L'uomo non l'ha mai saltato, forse una volta, ha provato ad accentrarsi per il tiro ma non ha mai trovato spazzi.


Il contropiede è partito da un calcio d'angolo della Juve, pensa se quella palla fosse finita un po' più in là, sulla testa di un bianconero, e avessero segnato, 2-2 e cambia la storia della Champions. 
Invece c'è stato il contropiede e da lì è venuto fuori il goal che ha chiuso la partita, non puoi sapere, se quel contropiede non si fosse concretizzato, che la Juve non avrebbe avuto un'altra occasione per pareggiare.
Dico questo non per dare il merito della vittoria a Neymar, perché il merito della vittoria non è suo ma è faziosissimo ridurre quel goal ad un goalletto perché ti sta antipatico.
L'uomo l'ha saltato più di una volta, quando avrò tempo ti indicherò i minuti precisi...


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il contropiede è partito da un calcio d'angolo della Juve, pensa se quella palla fosse finita un po' più in là, sulla testa di un bianconero, e avessero segnato, 2-2 e cambia la storia della Champions.
> Invece c'è stato il contropiede e da lì è venuto fuori il goal che ha chiuso la partita, non puoi sapere, se quel contropiede non si fosse concretizzato, che la Juve non avrebbe avuto un'altra occasione per pareggiare.
> Dico questo non per dare il merito della vittoria a Neymar, perché il merito della vittoria non è suo ma è faziosissimo ridurre quel goal ad un goalletto perché ti sta antipatico.
> L'uomo l'ha saltato più di una volta, quando avrò tempo ti indicherò i minuti precisi...


"pensa se quella palla fosse finita un po' più in là, sulla testa di un bianconero, e avessero segnato, 2-2 e cambia la storia della Champions. " E che vuol dire? Pensa se la terra fosse triangolare. Hanno segnato? no 
I bianconeri non hanno segnato, Neymar non ha iniziato il contropiede, è stato Messi. La juve non avrebbe avuto un altra occasione perché la partita era finita. Io rimango all'interno del realistico e di quello che prevedono le regole, il tempo era finito e l'arbitro dopo il gol ha fischiato la fine, quindi è irrilevante se segnava o no, perché la partita era finita li.
Gol totalmente ininfluente a fini del risultato. Neymar non mi sta antipatico semplicemente non lo ritengo un fenomeno e ieri non ha giocato bene. In realtà nemmeno Suarez. Messi ha giocato sotto i suoi standard, ma nettamente meglio degli altri giocatori offensivi, tra cui Iniesta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> "pensa se quella palla fosse finita un po' più in là, sulla testa di un bianconero, e avessero segnato, 2-2 e cambia la storia della Champions. " E che vuol dire? Pensa se la terra fosse triangolare. Hanno segnato? no
> I bianconeri non hanno segnato, Neymar non ha iniziato il contropiede, è stato Messi. La juve non avrebbe avuto un altra occasione perché la partita era finita. Io rimango all'interno del realistico e di quello che prevedono le regole, il tempo era finito e l'arbitro dopo il gol ha fischiato la fine, quindi è irrilevante se segnava o no, perché la partita era finita li.
> Gol totalmente ininfluente a fini del risultato. Neymar non mi sta antipatico semplicemente non lo ritengo un fenomeno e ieri non ha giocato bene. In realtà nemmeno Suarez. Messi ha giocato sotto i suoi standard, ma nettamente meglio degli altri giocatori offensivi, tra cui Iniesta.


L'esempio del calcio d'angolo serviva per dire che la partita è stata in bilico fino all'ultimo, basta un secondo per cambiare la storia di una finale, chiedere a Sergio Ramos. È naturale che l'arbitro abbia fischiato dopo il 3-1, lì la partita è finita ma se il contropiede non si fosse concretizzato e Buffon avesse faccio un rilancio che avrebbe portato al goal? O se l'arbitro avesse concesso più secondi dopo quel contropiede per permettere una ripartenza alla Juve? Non è andata così e noi non vogliamo fare la storia con i se ma non puoi dire che il goal di Neymar sia inutile.
Tralasciando questo: Neymar ha partecipato all'azione del primo goal, lui si è attirato due difensori addosso aprendo lo spazio per Iniesta e imbeccandolo alla perfezione; ha segnato prima un goal che gli è stato annullato inserendosi alla perfezione da grande attaccante quale è e poi ha segnato il goal partita.
Esattamente cosa ti aspettavi? Che facesse tripletta? Una lui, una Messi e una Suarez? Dato che hai detto che nemmeno Suarez ha giocato bene. 
Secondo me voi avete una concezione un po' ideale del giocare bene perché a certi livelli il pallone, in una partita, si tocca giusto qualche minuto e in quei pochi minuti devi combinare qualcosa, Neymar ha segnato un goal e ha partecipato ad un altro, Messi si è inventato un altro goal e Suarez ha finalizzato quello sull'invenzione di Messi, hanno fatto sfracelli come al solito ma nessuno ha giocato bene... tutto questo perché non si vuole ammettere che Neymar sia forte.


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2015)

È cresciuto TANTISSIMO in questi due anni di Barcellona

Al Santos era decisamente sopravvalutato e pompato dai media. Oggi il viaggio alla premiazione del Pallone d'Oro se lo merita tutto


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'esempio del calcio d'angolo serviva per dire che la partita è stata in bilico fino all'ultimo, basta un secondo per cambiare la storia di una finale, chiedere a Sergio Ramos. È naturale che l'arbitro abbia fischiato dopo il 3-1, lì la partita è finita ma se il contropiede non si fosse concretizzato e Buffon avesse faccio un rilancio che avrebbe portato al goal? O se l'arbitro avesse concesso più secondi dopo quel contropiede per permettere una ripartenza alla Juve? Non è andata così e noi non vogliamo fare la storia con i se ma non puoi dire che il goal di Neymar sia inutile.
> Tralasciando questo: Neymar ha partecipato all'azione del primo goal, lui si è attirato due difensori addosso aprendo lo spazio per Iniesta e imbeccandolo alla perfezione; ha segnato prima un goal che gli è stato annullato inserendosi alla perfezione da grande attaccante quale è e poi ha segnato il goal partita.
> Esattamente cosa ti aspettavi? Che facesse tripletta? Una lui, una Messi e una Suarez? Dato che hai detto che nemmeno Suarez ha giocato bene.
> Secondo me voi avete una concezione un po' ideale del giocare bene perché a certi livelli il pallone, in una partita, si tocca giusto qualche minuto e in quei pochi minuti devi combinare qualcosa, Neymar ha segnato un goal e ha partecipato ad un altro, Messi si è inventato un altro goal e Suarez ha finalizzato quello sull'invenzione di Messi, hanno fatto sfracelli come al solito ma nessuno ha giocato bene... tutto questo perché non si vuole ammettere che Neymar sia forte.



ma non significa nulla, il gol non c'è stato, non vedo proprio il senso di tirare fuori quell'episodio. Sono cose totalmente scollegate.

Per me non ha giocato una grande partita e nemmeno Suarez, non hanno mai saltato l'uomo creando situazioni pericolose, non hanno creato occasioni da gol, poche volte hanno centrato la porta. Neymar tolto quel apertura per Iniesta ha fatto poco o nulla, eccetto che il gol irrilevante a pochi secondi dalla fine.
Confrontandola alla prestazione di Messi, l'argentino ha fatto diverse ottime verticalizzazioni, ha saltato 10 volte l'uomo creato situazioni pericolose, ha fatto delle belle triangolazioni, ed era coinvolto in tutti i gol. Questa per me è un ottima prestazione...


----------



## Dexter (7 Giugno 2015)

Dopo Messi e Ronaldo c'è lui, non vedo chi altro possa starci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma non significa nulla, il gol non c'è stato, non vedo proprio il senso di tirare fuori quell'episodio. Sono cose totalmente scollegate.
> 
> Per me non ha giocato una grande partita e nemmeno Suarez, non hanno mai saltato l'uomo creando situazioni pericolose, non hanno creato occasioni da gol, poche volte hanno centrato la porta. Neymar tolto quel apertura per Iniesta ha fatto poco o nulla, eccetto che il gol irrilevante a pochi secondi dalla fine.
> Confrontandola alla prestazione di Messi, l'argentino ha fatto diverse ottime verticalizzazioni, ha saltato 10 volte l'uomo creato situazioni pericolose, ha fatto delle belle triangolazioni, ed era coinvolto in tutti i gol. Questa per me è un ottima prestazione...


Vabbè, io te l'ho detto cos'ha fatto Neymar, se per te quello è poco, sono io che mi accontento, che ti devo dire... Suarez, a memoria, ha messo in difficoltà Buffon almeno un paio di volte, prima con un gran tiro, un po' centrale però, poi con un altro tiro di esterno, al volo, a fil di palo che Gigi ha messo in angolo e infine ha segnato il goal del 2-1.
Mai azioni pericolose? Vado sempre a memoria, c'è stata un'azione spettacolare in cui Messi è partito da sinistra, ha chiuso prima un triangolo con Neymar e poi ha chiuso un altro triangolo, subito dopo, con lo stesso Suarez, andando al tiro, tutto nella stessa azione.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2015)

Ieri sera in ombra

Ma: ha dato il LA al gol dell'1-0
E' andato vicino al gol del 2-0 da fuori area dopo una bella azione
Gli hanno (giustamente) annullato un gol (sfortunato il brasiliano nell'episodio...)
Ha segnato poco dopo il gol del definitivo 3-1

E ripeto: IERI SERA IN OMBRA.

Vogliamo aggiungerci il lavoro tattico, le punizioni prese e che il Barça ha sfondato praticamente solo da quel lato (Messi non ha mai tirato in porta)???

Il Fenomeno non è quello che gioca sempre bene: è quello che fa sentire la sua presenza anche quando gioca male.


----------



## juventino (7 Giugno 2015)

Molto forte, ma capiremo chi è solo quando arriverà il momento per lui di caricarsi tutto il Barcellona sulle spalle.


----------



## O Animal (7 Giugno 2015)

A 19 anni ha vinto la Libertarores ed è stato eletto miglior giocatore della competizione.

A 23 anni ha vinto la Champions ed è stato capocannoniere con Messi e C.Ronaldo.

A 23 anni è il settimo miglior marcatore della Seleção con 43 gol in 62 partite.

Sopravvalutato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A 19 anni ha vinto la Libertarores ed è stato eletto miglior giocatore della competizione.
> 
> A 23 anni ha vinto la Champions ed è stato capocannoniere con Messi e C.Ronaldo.
> 
> ...



Aggiungici anche il suo ottimo Mondiale 2014 in mezzo alla Nazionale Brasiliana più scarsa di sempre.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dopo Messi e Ronaldo c'è lui, non vedo chi altro possa starci.



direi El Sharawy, è in momenti come questi che pensi


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Molto forte, ma capiremo chi è solo quando arriverà il momento per lui di caricarsi tutto il Barcellona sulle spalle.



Cosa che ha già fatto lo scorso anno quando Messi era infortunato.
Dire che è sopravvalutato è una bestemmia. I giocatori sopravvalutati sono ben altri e ti posso fare un elenco


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

L'anno scorso si sarebbe caricato il Barca sulle spalle?
quando? forse in un altro mondo e in un universo parallelo.

Io non vorrei passare per fanboy di Messi(spesso in realtà lo critico aspramente), ma ieri tolto Rakitic e Busquets, gli altri dalla mediana in su, sono stati appena sufficienti per me.
Iniesta oltre all'assist da 2 metri, ha fatto poco.
Neymar ho già spiegato.
Suarez un tiro in contropiede e un gol che poteva fare chiunque.

Infatti secondo me la Juve se l'è giocata fino alla fine, dando più volte l'impressione di poterli mettere in difficoltà. 
Per me il Barca senza Messi, è una grande squadra, ma battibile da tutte le big che ha incontrato quest'anno. 
Si è visto contro il Psg e il Bayern nel 2013, quando Messi era rotto, si è visto l'anno scorso contro l'Atletico quando Messi non era in grande condizione. 

Io seguo il Calcio da quasi 20 anni, non ho mai visto nessun giocatore che si avvicinasse nemmeno lontanamente all'impatto che ha Messi nel Barca. Messi fa tutto lui. Lui spacca le difese, lui fa i filtranti alla Xavi e alla Pirlo, lui segna più di qualsiasi Bomber. 
Anni fa lessi una statistica che diceva che è coinvolto nel 90% dei gol del Barca e non credo la storia sia cambiata molto.

questo per dire, che non mi fido molto di chi fa il fenomeno con Messi, fa sembrare tutti molto più forti di quanto sono. Non che Neymar non sia un grande giocatore, pero per me non è il fenomeno di cui si parla. 

In nazionale, seppur al recente mondiale Messi per me sia stato almeno da 7, credo la pulce abbia il problema di essere troppo accentratore di gioco e anche se è un alieno non può vincere sempre le partite da solo sopratutto se i suoi compagni fanno ridere. 
Non sarebbe cosi per l'Argentina sulla carta, ma nei fatti lo è, perché nel recente mondiale tutti i giocatori offensivi hanno fatto ridere, anche li tutti i gol sono nati da Messi. Higuain e Palacio si sono mangiati di tutto in finale.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso si sarebbe caricato il Barca sulle spalle?
> quando? forse in un altro mondo e in un universo parallelo.
> 
> Io non vorrei passare per fanboy di Messi(spesso in realtà lo critico aspramente), ma ieri tolto Rakitic e Busquets, gli altri dalla mediana in su, sono stati appena sufficienti per me.
> ...



Si ma nessuno sta paragonando Neymar a Messi. Leo per me è il calciatore più forte della storia e questo basta e avanza.La penso esattamente come te.Lo scorso anno Messi è calato e il Barca non ha vinto nulla,quest'anno è tornato ed hanno fatto il triplete...Non è una casualità.
Però io ho visto che lo scorso anno il Barca ha vinto alcune partite proprio grazie a Neymar.Che poi sul lungo periodo possa aver toppato,ci sta.Neymar come ho già detto non è Messi....Ma non si può dire che sia sopravvalutato!E' un fenomeno senza se e senza ma.Ieri che piaccia o non piaccia l'ha comunque puciata in una finale di Champions League.Avesse fatto quel gol uno come El Shaarawy avremmo gridato tutti al miracolo e l'avremmo messo su un piedistallo.
Ieri sera il Barca ha fatto la sua peggior partita di Champions in questa stagione,questo la dice lunga.In attacco si son mangiati parecchi gol,senza calcolare i miracoli di Buffon.Pensa te...Questo Barca sottotono ha fatto 3 pere alla Juve...Rendiamoci conto....Se fossero stati in forma gliene avrebbero fatte 7 di pere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

Boh, per me il topic è da chiudere, oppure potrei aprirne uno in cui dico che Kroos vale meno di Biondini e parliamo un po' anche di quello


----------



## Torros (11 Luglio 2015)

a me non convince(oltre a non piacermi come persona)
per quanto mi riguarda se lo togli dal Barca e ci piazzi Griezmann il rendimento è lo stesso.

Nei big match è uno che se non segna i gol uno vs uno con il portiere o a porta vuota, non contribuisce in alcun modo alla vittoria della squadra e questo si è visto in nazionale. Al mondiale contro Chile, Messico e Colombia, si intestardiva in dribbling inutili(non sei Messi, non hai la sua tecnica nemmeno le sue doti atletiche, perché continuare?) ed è stato praticamente nullo. 
In copa america stessa storia, dribbling, palle persa, dribbling, palla persa, e gol mangiati contro la Colombia.
Il Brasile non va da nessuna parte senza di lui? perché con lui dove sono arrivati?

Si fanno le pulci a Messi che ha portato la sua nazionale in finale mondiale(almeno fino ai quarti concordiamo tutti) e in finale di copa america( ha fatto il suo), mentre questo tizio, fantasma nei big match e totalmente dipendente dalla pulce al Barca, viene descritto come un fenomeno epocale. 

Sinceramente, per me è un giocatore molto sopravvalutato, sopratutto quando leggo in giro paragoni con giocatori con cui lui non ha nulla da spartire.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> a me non convince(oltre a non piacermi come persona)
> per quanto mi riguarda se lo togli dal Barca e ci piazzi Griezmann il rendimento è lo stesso.
> 
> Nei big match è uno che se non segna i gol uno vs uno con il portiere o a porta vuota, non contribuisce in alcun modo alla vittoria della squadra e questo si è visto in nazionale. Al mondiale contro Chile, Messico e Colombia, si intestardiva in dribbling inutili(non sei Messi, non hai la sua tecnica nemmeno le sue doti atletiche, perché continuare?) ed è stato praticamente nullo.
> ...



Griezmann  mio pupillo da almeno 4 anni , è dal 2011 che dicevo che lo volevo alla Roma , calcisticamente mi sono subito innamorato di lui , e sì lo ritengo almeno il doppio più bravo da Neymar


----------



## Torros (12 Luglio 2015)

il doppio più forte non lo è ovviamente, sicuramente Neymar ha qualche colpo in più ma non c'è un abisso.
Non vedo perché credere che Griezmann non segnerebbe i gol 1vs1 con il portiere o a porta spalancata che segna Neymar al Barca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Luglio 2015)

Per me c'è un abisso, neymar è altra roba, non scherziamo, griezzman bel giocatore ma non si può paragonare a neymar..


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Luglio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Per me c'è un abisso, neymar è altra roba, non scherziamo, griezzman bel giocatore ma non si può paragonare a neymar..



Per me invece è il contrario , Griezmann sa fare le stesse cose di Neymar , e i numeri delle ultime 2 stagioni non mentono , in campionato griezmann ha fatto più gol e assist di neymar , in champions i numeri sono favorevoli a neymar , però lui ha Messi e Suarez , mentre griezmann ha Torres , e aveva mandzukic , chiaro che così è più facile. 
E poi Griezmann in nazionale ha anche molta concorrenza ( Benzema, Giroud, e da un pò anche Fekir e Lacazette) , mentre i numeri di Neymar in nazionale sono drogati dal fatto che come compagni di reparto nel corso degli anni ha avuto delle seghe allucinanti ( Adriano , Robinho, Hulk, Fred , e ultimamente Diego tardelli , e Thiago ribeiro) , e quindi è sempre stato quasi per forza il titolare!


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Per me invece è il contrario , Griezmann sa fare le stesse cose di Neymar , e i numeri delle ultime 2 stagioni non mentono , in campionato griezmann ha fatto più gol e assist di neymar , in champions i numeri sono favorevoli a neymar , però lui ha Messi e Suarez , mentre griezmann ha Torres , e aveva mandzukic , chiaro che così è più facile.
> E poi Griezmann in nazionale ha anche molta concorrenza ( Benzema, Giroud, e da un pò anche Fekir e Lacazette) , mentre i numeri di Neymar in nazionale sono drogati dal fatto che come compagni di reparto nel corso degli anni ha avuto delle seghe allucinanti ( Adriano , Robinho, Hulk, Fred , e ultimamente Diego tardelli , e Thiago ribeiro) , e quindi è sempre stato quasi per forza il titolare!



non è stato semplicemente il titolare, quando gioca da solo trascina tutto il brasile, griezmann pur essendo un bel giocatore non mi sembra che abbia con la francia lo stesso impatto, anzi...se lo mettissimo in questo brasile non varrebbe più di Douglas costa..


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è stato semplicemente il titolare, quando gioca da solo trascina tutto il brasile, griezmann pur essendo un bel giocatore non mi sembra che abbia con la francia lo stesso impatto, anzi...se lo mettissimo in questo brasile non varrebbe più di Douglas costa..



Il brasile lo trascina solo nelle amichevoli + il girone al mondiale , mentre negli ottavi e nei quarti è stato inutile , poi infortunato. In Copa america invece non ha fatto niente


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il brasile lo trascina solo nelle amichevoli + il girone al mondiale , mentre negli ottavi e nei quarti è stato inutile , poi infortunato. In Copa america invece non ha fatto niente



ho capito ma almeno spesso lo trascina, griezzmann non è nemmeno titolare nella francia o meglio si alterna, neymar nella francia secondo me sarebbe titolare sicuro se non il più il forte della squadra, per me stiamo parlando di giocatori di categorie diverse..


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho capito ma almeno spesso lo trascina, griezzmann non è nemmeno titolare nella francia o meglio si alterna, neymar nella francia secondo me sarebbe titolare sicuro se non il più il forte della squadra, per me stiamo parlando di giocatori di categorie diverse..



Griezzmann non è titolare perchè è chiuso da altri grandissimi giocatori , e perchè la Francia ha diversi giocatori fortissimi, quindi lui si alterna con gli altri , mentre Neymar dovendo fare tutto da solo, ed essendo molto forte , viene esaltato in maniera incredibile dal fatto che trascina una nazionale storica , ma in calo come il Brasile degli ultimi 5 anni.


----------



## Dexter (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma davvero va ancora avanti sto topic, dopo i numeri dell'ultima stagione  ? Ci vuole coraggio. Mettete da parte le antipatie, mi dispiace per alcuni ma Neymar è un fenomeno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma davvero va ancora avanti sto topic, dopo i numeri dell'ultima stagione  ? Ci vuole coraggio. Mettete da parte le antipatie, mi dispiace per alcuni ma Neymar è un fenomeno.


Torres è stato giustamente bannato, ma Ma che ooh ne fa degnamente le veci. Io ci rinuncio, perché non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere.


----------



## Mou (14 Luglio 2015)

Mi è bastato leggere "Griezmann più forte di Neymar"...


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Torres è stato giustamente bannato, ma Ma che ooh ne fa degnamente le veci. Io ci rinuncio, perché non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere.



Io ho sbagliato , scusatemi 
Perchè Torros è stato bannato?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Luglio 2015)

Chiudete sto topic, purtroppo è forte, punto


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Chiudete sto topic, purtroppo è forte, punto



In effetti basta


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2015)

Ne aprirei uno anche su Maradona criticando il suo destro e il colpo di testa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ne aprirei uno anche su Maradona criticando il suo destro e il colpo di testa


Più che il destro e il colpo di testa ne criticherei il pompaggio mediatico


----------



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Torres è stato giustamente bannato, ma *Ma che ooh* ne fa degnamente le veci. Io ci rinuncio, perché non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere.


 [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] però esprime le sue opinioni, per quanto particolari, col massimo rispetto di quelle degli altri e senza insultare, ponendosi sempre degnamente. Ritengo non sia proprio il caso di paragonarli.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] però esprime le sue opinioni, per quanto particolari, col massimo rispetto di quelle degli altri e senza insultare, ponendosi sempre degnamente. Ritengo non sia proprio il caso di paragonarli.



Grazie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] però esprime le sue opinioni, per quanto particolari, col massimo rispetto di quelle degli altri e senza insultare, ponendosi sempre degnamente. Ritengo non sia proprio il caso di paragonarli.


Non intendevo nella forma ma nel contenuto.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Luglio 2015)

Tornate on topic, non parlate di utenti che non possono replicare.


----------



## Torros (19 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io ho sbagliato , scusatemi
> Perchè Torros è stato bannato?



ho fatto un copia e incolla da altro sito(regola a cui non sono abituato, che ho letto solo in questo forum).
Non ho offeso nessuno, quindi non so bene che voglia intendere Renegade .

Cmq per me non c'è un abisso tra Neymar e Griezmann, Neymar è un campione nessuno lo mette in dubbio, ma il fatto che sia un campione non esclude che possa essere anche sopravvalutato.


----------



## O Animal (19 Luglio 2015)

Dai chiudete questa discussione altrimenti ne apro una in cui dico che Neymar è più forte di Messi e tra un paio d'anni non ci ricorderemo nemmeno chi è questo Messi...


----------



## Torros (19 Luglio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dai chiudete questa discussione altrimenti ne apro una in cui dico che *Neymar è più forte di Messi* e tra un paio d'anni non ci ricorderemo nemmeno chi è questo Messi...


Proprio perché ci sono folli che pensano ciò, c'è gente che apre tocip di questo tipo


----------



## O Animal (19 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Proprio perché ci sono folli che pensano ciò, c'è gente che apre tocip di questo tipo



Neymar con il Brasile 44 gol in 65 partite
Messi con la Seleccion 46 gol in 103 partite
Mas que un club...


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Neymar con il Brasile 44 gol in 65 partite
> Messi con la Seleccion 46 gol in 103 partite
> Mas que un club...



Vero, però a livello individuale e di caratteristiche il paragone non sussiste.
Comunque Animal, come si chiamava quel sito da cui prendevi le statistiche? Lo cerco da un po'


----------



## Torros (19 Luglio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Neymar con il Brasile 44 gol in 65 partite
> Messi con la Seleccion 46 gol in 103 partite
> Mas que un club...



ah beh adesso la qualità del giocatore si misura dai gol inutili in amichevole. 
Mokhtar Dahari 125 gol in 167 partite
Ali Daei 109 gol in 149 partite
Questi due sono megli di entrambi e anche di Pelè 






e ogni volta che accosti il nulla assoluto(perché paragonato a Messi, trattasi di nulla assoluto), al dio del calcio ricordati di questo gol. Neymar non ha raggiunto nemmeno il livello del Messi 19enne come impatto sulla partita(non lo raggiungerà mai, Messi è nato cosi, solo Maradona ha avuto un impatto simile),perché è solo un finalizzatore, con altre ottime doti, ma che non sono nemmeno lontanamente vicine a quelle di Messi. 
Provaci ancora con argomenti migliori


----------



## O Animal (19 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ah beh adesso la qualità del giocatore si misura dai gol inutili in amichevole.
> Mokhtar Dahari 125 gol in 167 partite
> Ali Daei 109 gol in 149 partite
> Questi due sono megli di entrambi e anche di Pelè
> ...



Messi invece ha giocato 103 finali mondiali... 

È risaputo che tutte le nazionali del mondo quando giocano contro il Brasile facciano di tutto per fargli segnare mentre con l'Argentina se la giocano tutti fino alla morte... 

Se ti piacciono i video su youtube guardati i primi 10 gol di Neymar con la Selecao... Forse dopo sarai tu a chiedere di chiudere a discussione...


----------



## Torros (20 Luglio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Messi invece ha giocato 103 finali mondiali...
> 
> È risaputo che tutte le nazionali del mondo quando giocano contro il Brasile facciano di tutto per fargli segnare mentre con l'Argentina se la giocano tutti fino alla morte...
> 
> Se ti piacciono i video su youtube guardati i primi 10 gol di Neymar con la Selecao... Forse dopo sarai tu a chiedere di chiudere a discussione...


mah.


----------



## Snake (5 Novembre 2015)

miglior giocatore al mondo in pectore


----------



## kolao95 (5 Novembre 2015)

Sì, è un fenomeno. AL MOMENTO è anche superiore a CR7.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma chiudiamo sta roba dai


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (8 Novembre 2015)

Oggi ha fatto un goal LEGGENDARIO


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (8 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Djici (8 Novembre 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Oggi ha fatto un goal LEGGENDARIO



Mi fa tornare in mente un gol di GASCOIGNE
Giocatore che adoravo


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2015)

Sta costantemente crescendo, chiaro il futuro sia suo, pallone d'oro predestinato. Un pò per il talento, un pò perchè ha sponsor importanti.


----------



## Snake (8 Novembre 2015)

ha messo la freccia su Ronaldo e tanti saluti, da un mese sta giocando a livelli pazzeschi che ho visto fare solo a Messi negli ultimi anni e non parlo di gol ma proprio di impatto sulla partita. Ribadisco miglior giocatore al mondo in pectore.


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2015)

Farà una carriera molto simile a quella di Messi imho, ma con la differenza che con la Nazionale non riuscirà a vincere nulla per la sfortuna di ritrovarsi in mezzo alla peggior generazione carioca di sempre.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Farà una carriera molto simile a quella di Messi imho, ma con la differenza che con la Nazionale non riuscirà a vincere nulla per la sfortuna di ritrovarsi in mezzo alla peggior generazione carioca di sempre.


E invece Messi ha fatto incetta di trofei con l'Argentina


----------



## davoreb (9 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Farà una carriera molto simile a quella di Messi imho, ma con la differenza che con la Nazionale non riuscirà a vincere nulla per la sfortuna di ritrovarsi in mezzo alla peggior generazione carioca di sempre.



sia Messi che Neymar hanno due ottime squadre e sta a loro dare qualcosa in più per farle vincere, il brasile ha la difesa migliore del mondo, un buon centrocampo d in attacco a parte Neymar ci sono Douglas Costa ed Oscar, gli manca una punta ma non si può certo definire come brutta squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi fa tornare in mente un gol di GASCOIGNE
> Giocatore che adoravo


----------



## juventino (9 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E invece Messi ha fatto incetta di trofei con l'Argentina



Mi sono espresso un po' male 
Entrambi non hanno vinto (e probabilmente non vinceranno) nulla con le loro nazionali, ma la differenza sta nel fatto che da un lato Messi ha sempre cannato i momenti importanti con l'Argentina pur avendo attorno una buona squadra mentre Neymar col Brasile ha sempre offerto ottime prove (per me è destinato a battere il record di gol di Pelè), ma ha sempre subito la penalizzazione di una squadra molto mediocre.


----------



## Torros (9 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi sono espresso un po' male
> Entrambi non hanno vinto (e probabilmente non vinceranno) nulla con le loro nazionali, ma la differenza sta nel fatto che da un lato Messi ha sempre cannato i momenti importanti con l'Argentina pur avendo attorno una buona squadra mentre Neymar col Brasile ha sempre offerto ottime prove (per me è destinato a battere il record di gol di Pelè), ma ha sempre subito la penalizzazione di una squadra molto mediocre.



E sentiamo quali sarebbero queste ottime prove di Neymar in nazionale migliori di quelle di Messi?
Messi ha portato l'argentina in finale mondiale senza nessun contributo offensivo da parte dei compagni tolto il gol di Higuain contro il Belgio che nasce cmq da una sua azione. 
Neymar ha fatto bene ai gironi, da li in poi al massimo può arrivare ad un 5 in pagella, invisibile contro, Colombia e Cile, 2 gol ai gironi contro il Camerun in una partita finita in goleada altri due gol contro la Crozia.
neymar è stato realmente decisivo solo contro la Crozia, visto che contro la Camerun il brasile era già qualificato.
I gol nelle amichevoli non hanno nessuna rilevanza se non per statistiche inutili.
Quindi dove sarebbero queste performance di Neymar in nazionale migliori di quelle di Messi? 
Sarà che la gente si aspetta che Messi vinca sempre ma dire che Neymar ha fatto meglio in nazionale è falso.

Sono curioso di vedere Neymar senza Messi contro il Real, fino ad ora ha fatto il fenomeno contro squadre da meta classifica, vedremo se sarà capace di trascinare la squadra senza Messi, contro una vera Big.


----------



## juventino (9 Novembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> E sentiamo quali sarebbero queste ottime prove di Neymar in nazionale migliori di quelle di Messi?
> Messi ha portato l'argentina in finale mondiale senza nessun contributo offensivo da parte dei compagni tolto il gol di Higuain contro il Belgio che nasce cmq da una sua azione.
> Neymar ha fatto bene ai gironi, da li in poi al massimo può arrivare ad un 5 in pagella, invisibile contro, Colombia e Cile, 2 gol ai gironi contro il Camerun in una partita finita in goleada altri due gol contro la Crozia.
> neymar è stato realmente decisivo solo contro la Crozia, visto che contro la Camerun il brasile era già qualificato.
> ...



Citi soltanto l'ultimo mondiale (che per inciso è stato il primo per il brasiliano e il terzo per l'argentino), dove comunque i due hanno avuto un rendimento molto simile (4 gol ai gironi e poi nessuno nelle fasi ad eliminazione diretta), senza considerare che Neymar ha già guidato il Brasile, da vero trascinatore, in Confederations Cup l'anno prima.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Novembre 2015)

Potenzialmente puo' diventare come Messi e Ronaldo,per sua fortuna gioca in un barcellona stratosferico e puo' solo apprendere da tutti questi campioni, ai mondiali quando fu escluso dalla ginocchiata di Zuniga il brasile ha perso tantissimo


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2015)

ma che roba è? neymar è un fenomeno altro che. E nel giro di pochi anni prenderà il posto di messi. Aprite gli occhi invece di fare i fanboy dell'argentino.


----------



## Mou (9 Novembre 2015)

Chiudete questo topic...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ha messo la freccia su Ronaldo e tanti saluti, da un mese sta giocando a livelli pazzeschi che ho visto fare solo a Messi negli ultimi anni e non parlo di gol ma proprio di impatto sulla partita. Ribadisco miglior giocatore al mondo in pectore.



Anche Ibra, Robben (per citarne due) hanno avuto momenti superiori ai 2 mostri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> E sentiamo quali sarebbero queste ottime prove di Neymar in nazionale migliori di quelle di Messi?
> Messi ha portato l'argentina in finale mondiale senza nessun contributo offensivo da parte dei compagni tolto il gol di Higuain contro il Belgio che nasce cmq da una sua azione.
> Neymar ha fatto bene ai gironi, da li in poi al massimo può arrivare ad un 5 in pagella, invisibile contro, Colombia e Cile, 2 gol ai gironi contro il Camerun in una partita finita in goleada altri due gol contro la Crozia.
> neymar è stato realmente decisivo solo contro la Crozia, visto che contro la Camerun il brasile era già qualificato.
> ...



Trascinare cosa, che Messi dai quarti in poi è sparito.

Cmq giusto per dire, l'anno scorso Messi ha fatto 2 gol in Champions nella fase finale e Neymar 7.


----------



## Snake (9 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Anche Ibra, Robben (per citarne due) hanno avuto momenti superiori ai 2 mostri.



No.


----------



## Torros (9 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Citi soltanto l'ultimo mondiale (che per inciso è stato il primo per il brasiliano e il terzo per l'argentino), dove comunque i due hanno avuto un rendimento molto simile (4 gol ai gironi e poi nessuno nelle fasi ad eliminazione diretta), senza considerare che Neymar ha già guidato il Brasile, da vero trascinatore, in Confederations Cup l'anno prima.



Neymar ha perfomato in 2 partite contro Croazia e Camerun, l'ultima irrilevante ai fini della qualificazione, per il resto ha fatto poco o nulla.
I gol di Messi nella fase a giorni sono stati tutti decisivi ai fini della qualificazione perché ha segnato in tutte le partite, ai quarti ha fatto l'assist decisivo per Di Maria contro la svizzera in una partita complicata, contro il Belgio ha giocato sotto i suoi standard ma il gol nasce da una sua azione. Contro l'olanda insufficiente, in finale per me ha giocato bene.

Aldilà dei numeri i gol di Messi sono stati più importanti e decisivi, non hanno avuto assolutamente un rendimento simile.


----------



## Torros (9 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Trascinare cosa, che Messi dai quarti in poi è sparito.
> 
> Cmq giusto per dire, l'anno scorso Messi ha fatto 2 gol in Champions nella fase finale e Neymar 7.



io non guarda solo i numeri, guardo quanto sono stati decisivi tali numeri. 
Per esempio l'anno scorso neymar in finale ha segnato, ma un gol assolutamente irrilevante ai fini della vittoria e nel complesso Messi pur non segnando gioco molto meglio. Contro il Bayern Neymar ha segnato anche, ma la partita l'ha decisa Messi non Neymar. Per non parlare poi del fatto che i gol di Neymar sono stati tutti propiziati da assist di Messi, mentre Neymar ha dato 0 assist alla pulce. 
Limitare poi quello che fa Messi solo ai gol significa averci capito poco della pulce. Messi quando salta 3,4 avversari e spacca la difesa fa un lavoro che vale più di qualsiasi gol di Neymar a due metri dalla porta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


>



Fantastico...lui e Suarez senza Messi stanno dando spettacolo, il Barca senza dubbio ha il miglior trio d'attacco della storia del calcio


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2015)

Frome Neymar to Torros with love


----------



## Dexter (22 Novembre 2015)

Lui, Messi e Ronaldo sono i 3 migliori al mondo. Ma fra i tre è sicuramente il più divertente da veder giocare.


----------



## Mou (22 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Frome Neymar to Torros with love



Ma questo topic è ancora aperto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2015)

Topic of the year


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Novembre 2015)

Se la cava benino sto Neymar, ma io continuo a preferire Calaiò.

P.S: Il 14 Maggio 2015 scrivevo questa cosa in questo topic.

"Neymar è un Satana! Ragazzi non scherziamo. Che non abbia visione di gioco e che sia solo un finalizzatore secondo me è una vaccata senza precedenti. Ha un dribbling pauroso e le azioni se le sa creare da solo. Non è pirlo ovviamente, ma i compagni li vede pure lui eh. È una bestia dai. Ha anche un tiro che non sarà fortissimo, ma è molto preciso. Non mi sta simpatico perché si tuffa troppo,ma è veramente fortissimo." 

Tutte cose che posso ribadire


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2015)

Chiudete questo thread.


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Novembre 2015)

è veramente forte.
in brasile era -forse- troppo giocoliere, ma in europa ha capito l'andazzo.
poi è un 92, ha 23 anni, quindi ha ancora ampissimi margini di crescita e soprattutto di maturità (di solito i calciatori raggiungono l'apice tra i 25 e i 30 anni)


----------



## .Nitro (23 Novembre 2015)

Ora come ora più forte di Ronaldo senza ombra di dubbio


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2015)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Ora come ora più forte di Ronaldo senza ombra di dubbio



Ronaldo resterà un top player per ancora qualche anno, ma è in *LEGITTIMO *declino, senza dubbio in parabola discendente.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Novembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> I media ci vogliono far passare Neymar come un fenomeno epocale. In realtà pur essendo un ottimo talento non è nulla di epocale. Si segna molto, ma praticamente tutti i suoi gol sono creati da altri, non se li inventa certamente lui. E un giocatore che ha bisogna che la squadra lavori per lui, considerando che ha anche Messi al suo fianco, tutto risulta più facile.
> Non spacca le partite con il suo dribbling come Hazard, perché è molto fumoso in questo, non ha una grande visione di gioco e grandi capacità di passaggio e quindi non può incidere come un playmaker tipo James o in misura minore Reus o Gotze, tanto meno un grande tiro, e non è nemmeno velocissimo o completo come Bale. Neymar ha una grande abilità nella finalizzazione, questa è la sua più grande qualità ma se ci piazzi un Lacazette nel Barca siamo sicuri che farebbe peggio di Neymar? Un grande talento ma nulla di epocale, viene spiaccicato come erede di Messi, ma dal punto di vista tecnico e atletico è anni luce dalla pulce, e mai avrà le sue qualità, cosi ci nasci.
> Neymar nel Barca è di fatto un centravanti.
> 
> ...





Rotfl.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> *Ora come ora *più forte di Ronaldo senza ombra di dubbio



Intendi in questi ultimi 2/3 mesi?

No perché l'anno scorso Ronaldo ha firmato una delle sue stagioni migliori di sempre con 61 gol realizzati...quest'anno ha iniziato giocando forse il suo peggior calcio degli ultimi 6/7 anni e ciò nonostante ha segnato solo un gol in meno di Neymar con la differenza che il Real di don Rafaé fa ridere in confronto al Barca...

Neymar è fortissimo ma non so se arriverà mai ai livelli di CR7 e Messi


----------



## Snake (23 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intendi in questi ultimi 2/3 mesi?
> 
> No perché l'anno scorso Ronaldo ha firmato una delle sue stagioni migliori di sempre con 61 gol realizzati...quest'anno ha iniziato giocando forse il suo peggior calcio degli ultimi 6/7 anni e ciò nonostante ha segnato solo un gol in meno di Neymar con la differenza che il Real di don Rafaé fa ridere in confronto al Barca...
> 
> Neymar è fortissimo ma non so se arriverà mai ai livelli di CR7 e Messi



non farne solo una questione di gol per favore. Neymar di questo primo scorcio di stagione Ronaldo lo vede col binocolo. Che poi anche i numeri se vai a vedere nel dettaglio, ha segnato 13 gol concentrati praticamente in 3 partite...


----------



## koti (23 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intendi in questi ultimi 2/3 mesi?
> 
> No perché l'anno scorso Ronaldo ha firmato una delle sue stagioni migliori di sempre con 61 gol realizzati...quest'anno ha iniziato giocando forse il suo peggior calcio degli ultimi 6/7 anni e ciò nonostante ha segnato solo un gol in meno di Neymar con la differenza che il Real di don Rafaé fa ridere in confronto al Barca...
> 
> Neymar è fortissimo ma non so se arriverà mai ai livelli di CR7 e Messi


Ai livelli di Messi, secondo me, non ci arriverà mai. A quelli del miglior Cristiano Ronaldo chissà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *non farne solo una questione di gol per favore*. Neymar di questo primo scorcio di stagione Ronaldo lo vede col binocolo. Che poi anche i numeri se vai a vedere nel dettaglio, ha segnato 13 gol concentrati praticamente in 3 partite...



Non lo faccio, ma è comunque da notare che il peggior Ronaldo degli ultimi 7 anni segna su per giù come il miglior Neymar di sempre..
Ripeto, CR7 in questo momento non sta facendo sfracelli, ma vorrei anche far notare che un normale calo fisiologico dopo anni e anni al top ci sta..vediamo a fine stagione..
Poi ribadisco che il brasiliano è un fenomeno eh, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Snake (23 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non lo faccio, ma è comunque da notare che il peggior Ronaldo degli ultimi 7 anni segna su per giù come il miglior Neymar di sempre..
> Ripeto, CR7 in questo momento non sta facendo sfracelli, ma vorrei anche far notare che un normale calo fisiologico dopo anni e anni al top ci sta..vediamo a fine stagione..
> Poi ribadisco che il brasiliano è un fenomeno eh, ci mancherebbe



per Ronaldo i gol non saranno mai un problema, quelli continuerà a farli, gioca pur sempre in una squadra che crea 5-6 palle gol nitide a partita, sabato ha fatto una partita orrenda ma le sue due occasioni da gol le ha avute e c'ha messo una pezza Bravo, non è quello il punto. E' tutto il resto, parliamo di un giocatore che ormai non salta più manco la bandierina del calcio d'angolo... Neymar son due mesi che sta mettendo a ferro e fuoco ogni difesa. 

Il calo è fisiologico certo ma si constatava solo la superiorità attuale di Neymar che è una cosa oggettiva a prescindere dai numeri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> per Ronaldo i gol non saranno mai un problema, quelli continuerà a farli, gioca pur sempre in una squadra che crea 5-6 palle gol nitide a partita, sabato ha fatto una partita orrenda ma le sue due occasioni da gol le ha avute e c'ha messo una pezza Bravo, non è quello il punto. E' tutto il resto, parliamo di un giocatore che ormai non salta più manco la bandierina del calcio d'angolo... Neymar son due mesi che sta mettendo a ferro e fuoco ogni difesa.
> 
> Il calo è fisiologico certo ma *si constatava solo la superiorità attuale di Neymar che è una cosa oggettiva a prescindere dai numeri*.



Superiorità che dura da 2 mesi...Per me sono paragoni che non si possono fare, soprattutto in termini assoluti..se poi mi chiedi chi comprerei oggi ti dico Neymar, ma è logico, uno ha 23 anni l'altro 31..però tra questo Neymar e il CR7 di 3 anni fa prendo il portoghese tutta la vita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Superiorità che dura da 2 mesi*...Per me sono paragoni che non si possono fare, soprattutto in termini assoluti..se poi mi chiedi chi comprerei oggi ti dico Neymar, ma è logico, uno ha 23 anni l'altro 31..però tra questo Neymar e il CR7 di 3 anni fa prendo il portoghese tutta la vita



Menomale che qualcuno fa notare questo...fa notizia perchè il giocatore in questione è C.Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (23 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Superiorità che dura da 2 mesi...Per me sono paragoni che non si possono fare, soprattutto in termini assoluti..se poi mi chiedi chi comprerei oggi ti dico Neymar, ma è logico, uno ha 23 anni l'altro 31..però tra questo Neymar e il CR7 di 3 anni fa prendo il portoghese tutta la vita



*Ora come ora più forte di Ronaldo senza ombra di dubbio*

hai risposto a questo? è ovvio che si parla del momento. Chi ha parlato di valore assoluto? nessuno mi pare. 3 anni fa comunque Ronaldo era nel pieno del prime, Neymar deve fare ancora 24 anni, credo non sia nemmeno vicino al suo peak, ne ha di margini ancora.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Ora come ora più forte di Ronaldo senza ombra di dubbio*
> 
> hai risposto a questo? è ovvio che si parla del momento. Chi ha parlato di valore assoluto? nessuno mi pare. 3 anni fa comunque Ronaldo era nel pieno del prime, Neymar deve fare ancora 24 anni, credo non sia nemmeno vicino al suo peak, ne ha di margini ancora.



si allora rakitic in questo momento è meglio di modric, ma che discorso è, se l'altra sera cristiano giocava nel barca ne faceva 3 di gol..


----------



## Snake (23 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si allora rakitic in questo momento è meglio di modric, ma che discorso è, se l'altra sera cristiano giocava nel barca ne faceva 3 di gol..



Rakitic sta facendo una stagione penosa, bell'esempio del menga che hai fatto, come tuo solito d'altronde 

E' un discorso che evidentemente è troppo difficile da comprendere per chi guarda solo i gol, si vede che devo fare i disegnini, fortuna che l'ho ripetuto non una, non due ma tre volte. Ma fatevi un giro sui forum del Real vah che magari aprite gli occhi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rakitic sta facendo una stagione penosa, bell'esempio del menga che hai fatto, come tuo solito d'altronde
> 
> E' un discorso che evidentemente è troppo difficile da comprendere per chi guarda solo i gol, si vede che devo fare i disegnini, fortuna che l'ho ripetuto non una, non due ma tre volte. Ma fatevi un giro sui forum del Real vah che magari aprite gli occhi.



era un esempio buttato a casaccio che non teneva conto della stagione, io sono un sostenitore di neymar ma da qui a dire che è meglio di cristiano ce ne passa, cioè dobbiamo considerare anche il momento delle due squadre, se neymar giocasse nel real sarebbe in grandissima difficoltà anche lui


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Ora come ora più forte di Ronaldo senza ombra di dubbio*
> 
> hai risposto a questo? è ovvio che si parla del momento. Chi ha parlato di valore assoluto? nessuno mi pare. 3 anni fa comunque Ronaldo era nel pieno del prime, Neymar deve fare ancora 24 anni, credo non sia nemmeno vicino al suo peak, ne ha di margini ancora.



Appunto, il prime di Ronaldo è durato circa 6 anni...
Nessuno contesta che *in questo momento *Neymar sia meglio, ma pure Suarez allora...il punto è che per me sono paragoni improponibili, come quelli che facevano i paragoni tra Pogba e Zidane..sono cavolate per riempire i giornali, all'età di Neymar comunque CR7 era il leader assoluto del Manchester e vinceva Pallone d'oro e scarpa d'oro, adoro il brasiliano ma non so se arriverà mai a livelli dl portoghese...il problema sai qual è? Che noi ormai sti fenomeno ce li possiamo solo sognare...


----------



## .Nitro (24 Novembre 2015)

Ronaldo non è il Ronaldo di prima,negli ultimi anni è diventato una prima punta. Ha segnato di più ma l'involuzione per me è stata evidente. Bisogna vedere le partite non i numeri,di gol pesanti ultimemente ne fa pochi o nessuno,nelle occasioni importanti diventa un'ombra. Nelle ultime annate molto più arrogante ed individualista,non vorrei mai giocare con qualcuno che si arrabbia se segno io e non faccio segnare te.
Non parlo in generale,ma in questo momento prendo Neymar tutta la vita,Ronaldo per me non è più un fenomeno.
Neymar che se andrebbe in Premier sarebbe il più forte e farebbe sfracelli anche li,altro che Hazard che mi piaceva molto,ma si è sempre dimostrato tanto fumo e niente arrosto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, il prime di Ronaldo è durato circa 6 anni...
> Nessuno contesta che *in questo momento *Neymar sia meglio, ma pure Suarez allora...il punto è che per me sono paragoni improponibili, come quelli che facevano i paragoni tra Pogba e Zidane..sono cavolate per riempire i giornali, all'età di Neymar comunque CR7 era il leader assoluto del Manchester e vinceva Pallone d'oro e scarpa d'oro, adoro il brasiliano ma non so se arriverà mai a livelli dl portoghese...il problema sai qual è? Che noi ormai sti fenomeno ce li possiamo solo sognare...



questo è il commento giusto


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> era un esempio buttato a casaccio che non teneva conto della stagione, io sono un sostenitore di neymar ma da qui a dire che è meglio di cristiano ce ne passa, cioè dobbiamo considerare anche il momento delle due squadre, se neymar giocasse nel real sarebbe in grandissima difficoltà anche lui



si tratta di prestazioni individuali che non hanno a che fare col momento delle squadre, se Ronaldo oggi non salta mai l'uomo o non è capace di generare da solo occasioni da gol per sè e per i compagni il contesto di squadra c'entra relativamente, non è che se lo metti nel Barca al posto di Neymar torna quello di 3-4 anni fa. Il discorso che fai al limite poteva valere per un fatto di gol, cioè se Neymar semplicemente segnasse più di Ronaldo favorito dal momento del Barca ma come ho detto ottocento volte non stiamo parlando di quello. Ronaldo come giocatore a 360° si è involuto tantissimo, quando il livello delle avversarie si alza e i rifornimenti dei compagni non bastano più non riesce minimamente ad incidere, fatevene una ragione.


----------



## koti (24 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, il prime di Ronaldo è durato circa 6 anni...
> Nessuno contesta che *in questo momento *Neymar sia meglio, ma pure Suarez allora...il punto è che per me sono paragoni improponibili, come quelli che facevano i paragoni tra Pogba e Zidane..sono cavolate per riempire i giornali, *all'età di Neymar comunque CR7 era il leader assoluto del Manchester e vinceva Pallone d'oro e scarpa d'oro*, adoro il brasiliano ma non so se arriverà mai a livelli dl portoghese...il problema sai qual è? Che noi ormai sti fenomeno ce li possiamo solo sognare...


Neymar considerata l'età ha numeri impressionanti. 250 gol a neanche 24 anni è un qualcosa di pazzesco. 
Il pallone d'oro non lo vince perchè ci sono Messi e Ronaldo nel pieno della carriera.


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Neymar considerata l'età ha numeri impressionanti. 250 gol a neanche 24 anni è un qualcosa di pazzesco.
> Il pallone d'oro non lo vince perchè ci sono Messi e Ronaldo nel pieno della carriera.



è solo questione di tempo, con questo inizio di stagione clamoroso sta mettendo le basi per vincere l'anno prossimo soprattutto dovesse fare una grande copa america. Non potrebbe esserci giocatore più degno di questo Neymar per spezzare il duopolio.

Anyway anche stasera benino


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> è solo questione di tempo, con questo inizio di stagione clamoroso sta mettendo le basi per vincere l'anno prossimo soprattutto dovesse fare una grande copa america. Non potrebbe esserci giocatore più degno di questo Neymar per spezzare il duopolio.
> 
> Anyway anche stasera benino



griezmann è superiore


----------



## davoreb (25 Novembre 2015)

Oggi l'ho guardato con attenzione e bisogna dire che è un grande giocatore ma purtroppo Messi è ancora di un altra categoria (almeno stasera), io sono un po' stufo di Messi vs Ronaldo e mi piacerebbe vedere Neymar che va in un altra squadra e se la gioca anche lui per il pallone d'oro.

Al Barca rischia di fare lo scudiero di messi per altri 3-4 anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Novembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Oggi l'ho guardato con attenzione e bisogna dire che è un grande giocatore ma purtroppo Messi è ancora di un altra categoria (almeno stasera), io sono un po' stufo di Messi vs Ronaldo e mi piacerebbe vedere Neymar che va in un altra squadra e se la gioca anche lui per il pallone d'oro.
> 
> Al Barca rischia di fare lo scudiero di messi per altri 3-4 anni.



Può essere. Però per esempio nel Brasile non è ancora leader, non è proprio a livello di Messi. Però vorrei tanto vederlo come centravanti, o comunque nel vivo del gioco, almeno in nazionale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Può essere. Però per esempio nel Brasile non è ancora leader, non è proprio a livello di Messi. Però vorrei tanto vederlo come centravanti, o comunque nel vivo del gioco, almeno in nazionale.



Secondo me è più leader lui nella nazionale brasiliana che Messi nell argentina, leader tecnico si intende


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> griezmann è superiore



anche El Sharaway


----------



## koti (25 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Può essere. *Però per esempio nel Brasile non è ancora leader*, non è proprio a livello di Messi. Però vorrei tanto vederlo come centravanti, o comunque nel vivo del gioco, almeno in nazionale.


Leader della sua nazionale lo è sicuramente. Il fatto che gli hanno dato la fascia di capitano, strappandola a Thiago Silva, ne è una dimostrazione, così come i 46 gol in poco più di 60 partite (quinto marcatore di sempre a soli 23 anni). 
Purtroppo per lui questo è uno dei Brasile peggiori di sempre.

Sul paragone Messi-Neymar per me non c'è proprio storia, l'argentino è di un'altra categoria sopra tutti (intendo Messi nel pieno della forma, al top).


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Novembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Leader della sua nazionale lo è sicuramente. Il fatto che gli hanno dato la fascia di capitano, strappandola a Thiago Silva, ne è una dimostrazione, così come i 46 gol in poco più di 60 partite (quinto marcatore di sempre a soli 23 anni).
> Purtroppo per lui questo è uno dei Brasile peggiori di sempre.
> 
> Sul paragone Messi-Neymar per me non c'è proprio storia, l'argentino è di un'altra categoria sopra tutti (intendo Messi nel pieno della forma, al top).



Messi mi fa "paura" perché secondo me ha raggiunto la pace dei sensi..ieri vederlo rinunciare alla tripletta lasciando il rigore a Neymar per farlo segnare mi ha spaventato...se smette di inseguire record di gol e si mette a giocare al 100% per la squadra è finita per chiunque contro sto Barca, faranno terra bruciata per 3 anni


----------



## mr.wolf (25 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Torros (26 Novembre 2015)

Diciamo che Neymar è migliorato, ma non mettiamolo nella stessa frase con Messi per favore, Messi è inarrivabile, la perfezione assoluta nel calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> *Diciamo che Neymar è migliorato*, ma non mettiamolo nella stessa frase con Messi per favore, Messi è inarrivabile, la perfezione assoluta nel calcio.


Chapeau


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Neymar è migliorato, ma non mettiamolo nella stessa frase con Messi per favore, Messi è inarrivabile, la perfezione assoluta nel calcio.



questo è ovvio, almeno hai corretto il tiro rispetto a qualche mese fa, non penso che ora continuerai a dire che griezmann è superiore


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2015)

Neymar sta crescendo con costanza ed è quello che conta per lui. Tra qualche anno se continua cosi può realmente diventere il migliore al mondo, una volta che Messi depositerà la corona.


----------



## alessandro77 (26 Novembre 2015)

fortissimo, ma tra lui e suarez forse forse sceglierei il secondo ora come ora


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Novembre 2015)

Al momento è il giocatore più forte del mondo

Chiaramente appena Messi torna in forma passa secondo


----------



## kolao95 (28 Novembre 2015)

Ma ancora gira 'sto topic?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Neymar considerata l'età ha numeri impressionanti. 250 gol a neanche 24 anni è un qualcosa di pazzesco.
> Il pallone d'oro non lo vince perchè ci sono Messi e Ronaldo nel pieno della carriera.



Certo, sono tanti 250 gol (metà li ha fatti in Brasile vabbè) fatti a quasi 24 anni, ma allora bisogna dire che Messi 250 gol (IN EUROPA) li ha fatti a 24 anni e mezzo, Ronaldo a 26 (ripeto in Europa).

Neymar è un grandissimo, ma Cristiano e Messi erano più forti alla sua età. Non possiamo paragonare attualmente Neymar a quei 2 mostri che sono già entrati nell'Olimpo del Calcio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> si tratta di prestazioni individuali che non hanno a che fare col momento delle squadre, se Ronaldo oggi non salta mai l'uomo o non è capace di generare da solo occasioni da gol per sè e per i compagni il contesto di squadra c'entra relativamente, non è che se lo metti nel Barca al posto di Neymar torna quello di 3-4 anni fa. Il discorso che fai al limite poteva valere per un fatto di gol, cioè se Neymar semplicemente segnasse più di Ronaldo favorito dal momento del Barca ma come ho detto ottocento volte non stiamo parlando di quello. *Ronaldo come giocatore a 360° si è involuto tantissimo, quando il livello delle avversarie si alza e i rifornimenti dei compagni non bastano più non riesce minimamente ad incidere, fatevene una ragione*.



Ehm...è giusta la seconda cioè "i rifornimenti dei compagni non bastano più non riesce minimamente ad incedere", quindi quando LA SQUADRA cala. La prima cioè "quando il livello delle avversarie si alza non riesce ad incidere" è una cavolata enorme. Negli ultimi anni (soprattutto con Ancelotti) quando la squadra andava bene, giocava bene contro chiunque segnando a TUTTE le squadre in Europa.

Nei momenti di difficoltà sparisce?? Ma pure in Semifinale contro il Borussia nell'ultimo anno di Mourinho era l'unico in Germania che ci credeva (infatti segnò pure) e ne posso citare tanti di esempi (Svezia-Portogallo per qualificarsi ai Mo

Quando la squadra va, Cristiano è il giocatore più forte del Mondo. Ricordo con Ancelotti che era imprendibile nella corsa (vabbè questo si sa), saltava l'uomo (non come faceva a Manchester vabbè) e ogni volta che aveva un occasione da gol se non segnava ci andava molto vicino.


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Certo, sono tanti 250 gol (metà li ha fatti in Brasile vabbè) fatti a quasi 24 anni, ma allora bisogna dire che Messi 250 gol (IN EUROPA) li ha fatti a 24 anni e mezzo, Ronaldo a 26 (ripeto in Europa).
> 
> Neymar è un grandissimo, ma Cristiano e Messi erano più forti alla sua età. Non possiamo paragonare attualmente Neymar a quei 2 mostri che sono già entrati nell'Olimpo del Calcio.



comunque la proiezione con cui finirà la stagione è sui 50 gol, siamo ai livelli dei Messi Ronaldo coetanei. E l'anno scorso ne ha fatti 39 senza essere rigorista. Due anni fa ero sicuro che non avrebbe avvicinato i picchi di quei due, adesso non ne sono più tanto convinto. Credo di contro però che sarà meno longevo, come quasi tutti i brasiliani del resto.


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ehm...è giusta la seconda cioè "i rifornimenti dei compagni non bastano più non riesce minimamente ad incedere", quindi quando LA SQUADRA cala. La prima cioè "quando il livello delle avversarie si alza non riesce ad incidere" è una cavolata enorme. Negli ultimi anni (soprattutto con Ancelotti) quando la squadra andava bene, giocava bene contro chiunque segnando a TUTTE le squadre in Europa.
> 
> Nei momenti di difficoltà sparisce?? Ma pure in Semifinale contro il Borussia nell'ultimo anno di Mourinho era l'unico in Germania che ci credeva (infatti segnò pure) e ne posso citare tanti di esempi (Svezia-Portogallo per qualificarsi ai Mo
> 
> Quando la squadra va, Cristiano è il giocatore più forte del Mondo. Ricordo con Ancelotti che era imprendibile nella corsa (vabbè questo si sa), saltava l'uomo (non come faceva a Manchester vabbè) e ogni volta che aveva un occasione da gol se non segnava ci andava molto vicino.



si tutto molto bello e commovente ma ti sei accorto che sto parlando del Ronaldo dell'ultimo anno anno e mezzo? cosa mi tiri fuori partite di una vita fa? Nemmeno nell'anno della decima gli ho visto fare prestazioni da lasciare a bocca aperta comunque, cosa che non c'entra niente coi gol. Tirami fuori l'ultima prestazione di Ronaldo da fenomeno vero in un big match, secondo me devi andare indietro di almeno 2-3 anni.

P.S. Nella corsa è imprendibile anche oggi se è per questo, ma è una cosa diversa andare negli spazi aperti e saltare l'uomo a difesa schierata, chiedilo a Bale.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Novembre 2015)

Se ci va bene fra 10 anni lo prenderemo e gli faremo fare il patto in piedi sul tavolino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> si tutto molto bello e commovente ma ti sei accorto che sto parlando del Ronaldo dell'ultimo anno anno e mezzo? cosa mi tiri fuori partite di una vita fa? Nemmeno nell'anno della decima gli ho visto fare prestazioni da lasciare a bocca aperta comunque, cosa che non c'entra niente coi gol. Tirami fuori l'ultima prestazione di Ronaldo da fenomeno vero in un big match, secondo me devi andare indietro di almeno 2-3 anni.
> 
> P.S. Nella corsa è imprendibile anche oggi se è per questo, ma è una cosa diversa andare negli spazi aperti e saltare l'uomo a difesa schierata, chiedilo a Bale.



Appunto sbagli, ultimo anno e mezzo c'era Ancelotti al Real e con lui era il numero 1 (e forse lo sarebbe ancora oggi se la squadra andava).
Per prestazioni da lasciare tutti a bocca aperta cosa vuoi? Significa dribblare 3 persone a centrocampo numerose volte, fare passaggi filtranti, assist a occhi chiusi?? Da Cristiano non puoi aspettarti queste cose.
Visto che stiamo parlando dell'ultimo anno e mezzo, lui il suo l'ha fatto. Aspettava il pallone sui piedi, saltava avversari sulla fascia e calciava in porta o faceva passaggi/assist ai compagni (che ne ha fatti parecchi in vita sua), si faceva trovare nel posto giusto al momento giusto per finalizzare e si inseriva bene in area.
A fare questo è ovviamente il migliore.

E cmq nell'anno della Decima non c'era bisogno di fare partitoni assurdi, la squadra girava da Dio (come più volte abbiamo scritto quì all'epoca), il suo l'ha fatto segnando e FACENDO ASSIST stop.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2015)

E' il prossimo pallone d'oro, è cresciuto di testa soprattutto


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Appunto sbagli, ultimo anno e mezzo c'era Ancelotti al Real e con lui era il numero 1 (e forse lo sarebbe ancora oggi se la squadra andava).
> Per prestazioni da lasciare tutti a bocca aperta cosa vuoi? Significa dribblare 3 persone a centrocampo numerose volte, fare passaggi filtranti, assist a occhi chiusi?? Da Cristiano non puoi aspettarti queste cose.
> Visto che stiamo parlando dell'ultimo anno e mezzo, lui il suo l'ha fatto. Aspettava il pallone sui piedi, saltava avversari sulla fascia e calciava in porta o faceva passaggi/assist ai compagni (che ne ha fatti parecchi in vita sua), si faceva trovare nel posto giusto al momento giusto per finalizzare e si inseriva bene in area.
> A fare questo è ovviamente il migliore.
> ...



non è che non ne aveva bisogno il Real, è che quel tipo di performance *dominanti* Ronaldo oggi non è capace di offrirle, Di Maria lo fece più volte l'anno della Decima, lui no, Di Maria ne era capace, lui no, elementare watson. Che in tutto questo la cosa più sorprendente è che un fan scatenato di Iniesta non capisca o faccia finta di non capire quello che intendo. Poi se sei convinto che basti segnare 50 gol su tap in per essere considerato il numero 1 non posso che dirti BELIEVE.


----------



## .Nitro (30 Novembre 2015)

Anche secondo me Ronaldo negli ultimi 2 anni ha avuto un'involuzione abbastanza evidente,seguo la Liga quindi non sono pareri campati in aria. E sono anche del parere che nei match importanti se la fa sempre sotto. Di partite leggendarie neanche l'ombra.


----------



## davoreb (30 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non è che non ne aveva bisogno il Real, è che quel tipo di performance *dominanti* Ronaldo oggi non è capace di offrirle, Di Maria lo fece più volte l'anno della Decima, lui no, Di Maria ne era capace, lui no, elementare watson. Che in tutto questo la cosa più sorprendente è che un fan scatenato di Iniesta non capisca o faccia finta di non capire quello che intendo. Poi se sei convinto che basti segnare 50 gol su tap in per essere considerato il numero 1 non posso che dirti BELIEVE.



Per me hai una base di ragione ma stai estremizzando.

Allora metti Di Maria al posto di Ronaldo e ti fa 50 goal? Ronaldo non ha la tecnica di Messi ma è ancora tra i primi 5 al mondo, fisicamente è una bestia e magari non ti salta due uomini ma non lo puoi lasciare con l'1vs1 e spesso ti anticipa l'avversario.

Anche Messi si è trovato in difficoltà quando il Barca non girava.

Ronaldo è calato in agilità e spunto ma ha ancora parecchie armi, ed in questo momento se voglio vincere SUBITO probabilmente preferirei Ronaldo a Neymar.


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Per me hai una base di ragione ma stai estremizzando.
> 
> Allora metti Di Maria al posto di Ronaldo e ti fa 50 goal? Ronaldo non ha la tecnica di Messi ma è ancora tra i primi 5 al mondo, fisicamente è una bestia e magari non ti salta due uomini ma non lo puoi lasciare con l'1vs1 e spesso ti anticipa l'avversario.
> 
> ...



E' nata una discussione sul presupposto che oggi Neymar fosse più forte di Ronaldo, non è che ho detto che è scarso, nel topic di Suarez vai a vedere chi ho inserito nella mia top 5 attuale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Jack28 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, ad oggi è superiore anche a Messi.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Dicembre 2015)

Jack28 ha scritto:


> Se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, ad oggi è superiore anche a Messi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

Jack28 ha scritto:


> Se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, ad oggi è superiore anche a Messi.



   mo non esageriamo


----------



## Torros (10 Dicembre 2015)

potrà lustrale le scarpe a Messi quando farà cose di questo genere, più volte in stagione per più stagioni. 




Neymar può arrivare anche a superare Penaldo, ma come Messi è impossibile, semplicemente non ha le doti per esserle, Messi è nato cosi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> potrà lustrale le scarpe a Messi quando farà cose di questo genere, più volte in stagione per più stagioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non sono d'accordo ma vabbe, la classe c'è, però sarà difficile a livello di numeri raggiungerlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non è che non ne aveva bisogno il Real, è che quel tipo di performance *dominanti* Ronaldo oggi non è capace di offrirle, Di Maria lo fece più volte l'anno della Decima, lui no, Di Maria ne era capace, lui no, elementare watson. Che in tutto questo la cosa più sorprendente è che un fan scatenato di Iniesta non capisca o faccia finta di non capire quello che intendo. Poi se sei convinto che basti segnare 50 gol su tap in per essere considerato il numero 1 non posso che dirti BELIEVE.



di Maria al massimo della forma non vale Ronaldo al 30 per cento, forse a livello di intensità dava molto ma a livello di qualità non c'è paragone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> potrà lustrale le scarpe a Messi quando farà cose di questo genere, più volte in stagione per più stagioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facile dire che non raggiungerà Messi, d'altronde Messi è semplicemente il calciatore più forte di sempre. Dire che non raggiungerà Messi non è un'offesa eh, anche soltanto arrivarci alle spalle sarebbe un traguardo per Neymar.


----------



## Torros (10 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> di Maria al massimo della forma non vale Ronaldo al 30 per cento, forse a livello di intensità dava molto ma a livello di qualità non c'è paragone


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo, come picchi Cr7 non è nulla di eccezionale, inferiore ad un Robben certamente e anche a Di Maria, la differenza del perché ottiene cosi tanta considerazione sono i gol, spesso gol inutili e tap-in(sono sempre gol ma i meriti sono inferiori perché dipendono dai compagni che hai intorno). 
Cr7 come ha detto qualcuno è un grande bracconiere d'area tipo di Gerd Muller o Inzaghi, più completo certo ma quello rimane. Non può portare una squadra alla vittoria, perché non ha le qualità per farlo, non ha la visione di un playmaker per migliorare i compagni intorno a se e incidere a tutto campo o le qualità per spaccare le partite da solo.
Tutte i grandi della storia avevano una o entrambe queste qualità, per questo riuscivano ad incidere nei big match. 
Cr7 non incide o raramente lo fa perché ha bisogno del supporto della squadra, essendo principalmente un finalizzatore.

Cr7 è chiaro che non può trascinare una squadra alla vittoria, ha sempre offerto prestazioni pietose in nazionale, nell'anno della decima risulto veramente decisivo solo ai gironi contro la Juve(e non si può dire nemmeno li che abbia trascinato la squadra, visto che i gol sono stati creati da Benzema e Di Maria), per il resto tutti gol segnati su partite finite con 4 o più gol si scarta, a risultato acquisto, quindi gol assolutamente irrilevante ai fini della vittoria finale. Nel 2008 fece meglio, ma nemmeno li si può dire che abbia trascinato la squadra, in finale sbaglio pure il rigore.

Che significa trascinare la squadra?Messi l'anno scorso contro il Bayern. Messi di performance del genere ne ha offerte a dozzine, Cr7 nemmeno l'ombra in carriera, perché semplicemente non può farlo. Ma gente invece come Robben, Di maria e altri ancora, performance di questo tipo le hanno mostrate. 
I media hanno offuscato la mente dei tifosi mettendo i due (Messi e Cr7)sullo stesso piano, ma tra i due non c'è paragone, sopratutto come incidenza e dominanza delle partite.


----------



## Jack28 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Il livello della discussione è arrivato al "Messi dio, Ronaldo caccapupù"

Insomma, un Bonazzoli più bomber.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo, come picchi Cr7 non è nulla di eccezionale, inferiore ad un Robben certamente e anche a Di Maria, la differenza del perché ottiene cosi tanta considerazione sono i gol, spesso gol inutili e tap-in(sono sempre gol ma i meriti sono inferiori perché dipendono dai compagni che hai intorno).
> Cr7 come ha detto qualcuno è un grande bracconiere d'area tipo di Gerd Muller o Inzaghi, più completo certo ma quello rimane. Non può portare una squadra alla vittoria, perché non ha le qualità per farlo, non ha la visione di un playmaker per migliorare i compagni intorno a se e incidere a tutto campo o le qualità per spaccare le partite da solo.
> Tutte i grandi della storia avevano una o entrambe queste qualità, per questo riuscivano ad incidere nei big match.
> Cr7 non incide o raramente lo fa perché ha bisogno del supporto della squadra, essendo principalmente un finalizzatore.
> ...



non sono d'accordo su nulla ma vabbe, il real senza cristiano perde tantissimo, più del 50 per cento adesso, se parliamo del real di due tre anni fa lui da solo era l 80 per cento della squadra


----------



## koti (10 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Che significa trascinare la squadra?Messi l'anno scorso contro il Bayern.


Quella partita andrebbe fatta vedere e rivedere a chi li mette ancora sullo stesso piano. Una roba ultraterrena.


----------



## Torros (10 Dicembre 2015)

per me l'unico giocatore che si è avvicinato ai livelli di Messi negli ultimi 20 anni, è l'altro Ronaldo, peccato che ha avuto una carriera limitata dagli infortuni e non ha potuto raggiungere la maturità calcistica(a 23 anni non puoi aver raggiunto il tuo massimo).
I vari Neymar, Cr7 e Ronaldhinio mi pare che abbiano cercato di scopiazzarlo nel modo di giocare.


----------



## Snake (20 Dicembre 2015)

Uh


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Uh



Che giocata  


Non prendetemi per folle, ma secondo me già ora Neymar è più forte di Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (21 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che giocata
> 
> 
> Non prendetemi per folle, ma secondo me già ora Neymar è più forte di Cristiano Ronaldo.



è folle chi non lo pensa, anche ieri guardate che palla ha dato a Suarez, questo nel giro di un anno si è trasformato, sta diventando un giocatore totale.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> è folle chi non lo pensa, anche ieri guardate che palla ha dato a Suarez, questo nel giro di un anno si è trasformato, sta diventando un giocatore totale.



Esatto. Ma sai com'è, quando si parla di certi pilastri del calcio ci vado sempre cauto. Mi son preso fin troppi insulti in passato (non qua nel forum) per aver toccato "certi calciatori"


----------



## kolao95 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> è folle chi non lo pensa, anche ieri guardate che palla ha dato a Suarez, questo nel giro di un anno si è trasformato, sta diventando un giocatore totale.



. 
Neymar totalmente superiore a Ronaldo.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> .
> Neymar totalmente superiore a Ronaldo.



Per me ad oggi ancora assolutamente no. Molto meno completo del portoghese, ma ha tutto per diventare come e meglio di lui.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Dicembre 2015)

Lui e James si daranno battaglia per i prossimi anni per conquistare il pallone d'oro.

Neymar aprirà una nuova era.


----------



## Snake (19 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## koti (19 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lui e James si daranno battaglia per i prossimi anni per conquistare il pallone d'oro.
> 
> Neymar aprirà una nuova era.


Occhio a Dybala anche.


Snake ha scritto:


>


Che mostro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Giuro che il pallino di Neymar non lo trovavo


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giuro che il pallino di Neymar non lo trovavo



non lo vedevo nemmeno io


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non lo vedevo nemmeno io



Per quanto riguarda James ti vedo da sempre convintissimo e ci sta, ma la recente bravata non ti ha insinuato qualche dubbio?


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda James ti vedo da sempre convintissimo e ci sta, ma la recente bravata non ti ha insinuato qualche dubbio?



Assolutamente no. Da quando è andato lì ripeto che James è nel club sbagliato. Sta giocando pure col contagocce.
Per me è l'unico in grado di contendere a Neymar il pallone d'oro in futuro, ma deve andare via da lì.
Anche il fatto che viene accusato di scarso impegno... proprio lui che è sempre stato elogiato per l'intensità negli allenamenti e nei 90 minuti,,,, uno dei suoi fan storici è Mourinho, non proprio l'ultimo arrivato.
James semplicemente non gioca perché si calpesta i piedi con Cristiano Ronaldo che, a differenza di Messi, è meno propenso ad avere attorno talenti come James...
Piccolo OT: il mercato folle di questi anni ha portato molti giocatori forti a giocare nelle solite 4 o 5 squadre. Molti di questi giocatori calano tantissimo proprio per motivi tattici e di numeri. Quando il mercato era equamente suddiviso da 3/4 grandi campionati, si assistiva ad un fiorire di grandi talenti. Ora non più.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nulla da aggiungere , fino alla scorsa stagione, ( o meglio fino a gennaio 2015 ) , non mi aveva convinto del tutto, ma da gennaio in poi sempre in crescendo, fino all'esplosione totale , il pallone d'oro, complice l'infortunio di Messi che lo ha tenuto fuori per 2 mesi, quest'anno sarà il candidato numero 2 al pallone d'oro con una Copa America anche da giocare.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non lo vedevo nemmeno io



Mi aggiungo pure io. Manco io lo vedevo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Da quando è andato lì ripeto che James è nel club sbagliato. Sta giocando pure col contagocce.
> Per me è l'unico in grado di contendere a Neymar il pallone d'oro in futuro, ma deve andare via da lì.
> Anche il fatto che viene accusato di scarso impegno... proprio lui che è sempre stato elogiato per l'intensità negli allenamenti e nei 90 minuti,,,, *uno dei suoi fan storici è Mourinho, non proprio l'ultimo arrivato*.
> James semplicemente non gioca perché si calpesta i piedi con Cristiano Ronaldo che, a differenza di Messi, è meno propenso ad avere attorno talenti come James...
> Piccolo OT: il mercato folle di questi anni ha portato molti giocatori forti a giocare nelle solite 4 o 5 squadre. Molti di questi giocatori calano tantissimo proprio per motivi tattici e di numeri. Quando il mercato era equamente suddiviso da 3/4 grandi campionati, si assistiva ad un fiorire di grandi talenti. Ora non più.



Mou era anche fanatico di Quaresma però...a me James pare buono ma molto molto lontano da uno come Neymar..onestamente lo stesso Bale mi sembra superiore al colombiano


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mou era anche fanatico di Quaresma però...a me James pare buono ma molto molto lontano da uno come Neymar..onestamente lo stesso Bale mi sembra superiore al colombiano



Non c'è giocatore che al Real Madrid cresca in maniera esponenziale. Nessuno.
Ovviamente dipende dal contesto, ma a memoria non ricordo un solo giocatore arrivato al Real con la fama di grande talento ma ancora non maturo, esploso definitivamente. 
Fosse andato al Real non parleremmo così di Neymar (di cui sono fan dai primissimi tempi, quando giocava con GANSO)


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non c'è giocatore che al Real Madrid cresca in maniera esponenziale. Nessuno.
> Ovviamente dipende dal contesto, ma a memoria non ricordo un solo giocatore arrivato al Real con la fama di grande talento ma ancora non maturo, esploso definitivamente.
> Fosse andato al Real non parleremmo così di Neymar (di cui sono fan dai primissimi tempi, quando giocava con GANSO)



Mi viene da dire Modric che secondo me è cresciuto tantissimo e Marcelo, poi in parte Benzema. In difesa forse Varane sta crescendo e può diventare un ottimo giocatore per il futuro


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi viene da dire Modric che secondo me è cresciuto tantissimo e Marcelo, poi in parte Benzema. In difesa forse Varane sta crescendo e può diventare un ottimo giocatore per il futuro



Modric e Benzema sicuramente a Madrid si sono completati e definitivamente consacrati. Marcelo è arrivato da ragazzino, lui si con gli anni è diventato un giocatore top, stesso discorso vale per Ramos. Se poi parliamo di calciatori prettamente offensivi allora ha ragione Ripper, anche se c'è da dire che il Madrid generalmente li davanti prende direttamente grandi calciatori.


----------



## davoreb (19 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non c'è giocatore che al Real Madrid cresca in maniera esponenziale. Nessuno.
> Ovviamente dipende dal contesto, ma a memoria non ricordo un solo giocatore arrivato al Real con la fama di grande talento ma ancora non maturo, esploso definitivamente.
> Fosse andato al Real non parleremmo così di Neymar (di cui sono fan dai primissimi tempi, quando giocava con GANSO)



Con Ancelotti Di Maria e anche Bale in parte.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Con Ancelotti Di Maria e anche Bale in parte.



Io direi solo Di Maria arrivato come Ottimo giocatore , e andato via Top Player , Bale invece no, dimenticano tutti che l'anno precedente era stato eletto come miglior giocatore della Premier League ( in realtà il titolo era di Suarez, poi diciamo "squalificato" per il morso a Ivanovic)


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Da quando è andato lì ripeto che James è nel club sbagliato. Sta giocando pure col contagocce.
> Per me è l'unico in grado di contendere a Neymar il pallone d'oro in futuro, ma deve andare via da lì.
> Anche il fatto che viene accusato di scarso impegno... proprio lui che è sempre stato elogiato per l'intensità negli allenamenti e nei 90 minuti,,,, uno dei suoi fan storici è Mourinho, non proprio l'ultimo arrivato.
> James semplicemente non gioca perché si calpesta i piedi con Cristiano Ronaldo che, a differenza di Messi, è meno propenso ad avere attorno talenti come James...
> Piccolo OT: il mercato folle di questi anni ha portato molti giocatori forti a giocare nelle solite 4 o 5 squadre. Molti di questi giocatori calano tantissimo proprio per motivi tattici e di numeri. Quando il mercato era equamente suddiviso da 3/4 grandi campionati, si assistiva ad un fiorire di grandi talenti. Ora non più.



Non credo Cr7 e James sono amici e Cr7 preferisce James a Isco, perché il secondo non da la palla quasi mai nei tempi giusti. Semplicemente per me James non è amato ne da Benitez ne da Zidane perché non è un giocatore appariscente. Ma Cr7 uno come James può solo volerlo in squadra come voleva Ozil. Concordo sul fatto che debba andare via dal Real, difficilmente li potrà mostrare tutto il suo potenziale. L'anno scorso fece una grandissima stagione giocando fuori ruolo, i numeri parlano chiaro, piazzarlo in panchina quest'anno è stata una scelta senza senso. Tra l'altro pure venendo dalla panchina ha numeri migliori di Isco. Li c'è poco da fare al Real conta più la simpatia che la bravura.


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Con Ancelotti Di Maria e anche Bale in parte.



Di Maria del Psg è più forte di quello del Real. Segna di più perde meno palloni e decisioni sbagliate. Concordo con Ripper.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non c'è giocatore che al Real Madrid cresca in maniera esponenziale. Nessuno.
> Ovviamente dipende dal contesto, ma a memoria non ricordo un solo giocatore arrivato al Real con la fama di grande talento ma ancora non maturo, esploso definitivamente.
> Fosse andato al Real non parleremmo così di Neymar (di cui sono fan dai primissimi tempi, quando giocava con GANSO)


Se parliamo di giocatori offensivi, puoi aver ragione, ma semplicemente perché il Real davanti acquista giocatori con nome altisonante. Per un giovane talento è difficile sbocciare quando in attacco il Real schiera molti talenti. Ultimamente Benzema si e consacrato definitivamente. Lo stesso Di Maria, dopo un inizio un po' deludente, si è affermato in via definitiva. A centrocampo mi viene in mente, oltre a Modric, anche Xabi Alonso. Il talento c'era e a Liverpool lo aveva già mostrato, ma si è consacrato proprio a Madrid. 
In difesa basta ricordare i vari Marcelo e Sergio Ramos, i primi due che mi saltano in mente.


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2016)

Alonso era un pilastro del Liverpool che ci soffio la champions. Modric al Totthenam era già considerato uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo.
Di maria andava a corrente alternata non ha mai avuto la costanza che ha al Psg. Concordo con Ripper, i talenti al Real difficilmente raggiungono il loro potenziale. Neymar per me li si sarebbe bruciato, come Robinho.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Alonso era un pilastro del Liverpool che ci soffio la champions. Modric al Totthenam era già considerato uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo.
> Di maria andava a corrente alternata non ha mai avuto la costanza che ha al Psg. Concordo con Ripper, i talenti al Real difficilmente raggiungono il loro potenziale. Neymar per me li si sarebbe bruciato, come Robinho.



Robinho è bruciato di suo non scherziamo


----------



## Torros (21 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Robinho è bruciato di suo non scherziamo


beh no Robinho al santos era un grandissimo talento, andando al Real non è mai cresciuto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> beh no Robinho al santos era un grandissimo talento, andando al Real non è mai cresciuto.



Beh al Santos è vero ha fatto ottime cose, ma per dire Neymar, seppur gli davo tempo fa del sopravvalutato, al Santos ha fatto cose che Robinho non ha mai fatto. Diciamo, che Robinho scarso non era , ma è stato sopravvalutato in maniera incredibile, quello sì


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> beh no Robinho al santos era un grandissimo talento, andando al Real non è mai cresciuto.


È vero che il Real Madrid, tra le grandi, è probabilmente la peggior piazza per crescere; basta vedere la quantità di talento sprecato che poi è sbocciato altrove: Cambiasso, Sneijder, Robben... però Robinho c'ha messo del suo. Ok che il Real non l'ha aiutato ma Robi amico mio ha cannato ovunque, oltre che al Real, anche al City e al Milan, giocando bene, in ognuna di queste società, soltanto la sua prima stagione: cosa che sono capaci di fare tutti, dato che il primo anno sei in un ambiente nuovo e devi affermarti ma ad affermarsi son buoni tutti, a confermarsi è il difficile.


----------



## Torros (22 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È vero che il Real Madrid, tra le grandi, è probabilmente la peggior piazza per crescere; basta vedere la quantità di talento sprecato che poi è sbocciato altrove: Cambiasso, Sneijder, Robben... però Robinho c'ha messo del suo. Ok che il Real non l'ha aiutato ma Robi amico mio ha cannato ovunque, oltre che al Real, anche al City e al Milan, giocando bene, in ognuna di queste società, soltanto la sua prima stagione: cosa che sono capaci di fare tutti, dato che il primo anno sei in un ambiente nuovo e devi affermarti ma ad affermarsi son buoni tutti, a confermarsi è il difficile.



Ok che ha cannato, ma la prima esperienza è sempre quella che ti condiziona per il resto. Se non hai le basi all'inizio fai fatica dopo, è vale in tutti gli aspetti della vita.

Con James quale sarebbe la giustificazione? L'anno scorso è stato il giocatore più decisivo del Real, aveva meritato il posto da titolare con prestazioni nettamente superiori a quelle di Isco e a inizio stagione boom lo piazzi in panca senza motivo. Zidane chiaramente preferisce Isco a James e non per meriti sul campo che Isco non ha mai dimostrato, ma semplicemente perché Isco è stato voluto da Zidane quando era a Malaga. 

E' chiaro che per me il Real è una banda di pagliacci, non è assolutamente un club serio e direi che non è nemmeno un club vincente negli 20 anni. Perché i talenti non vengono bruciati al Barca o al Bayern? Sono sicuro al 100% che Neymar al Real si sarebbe bruciato. E probabilmente Neymar lo sapeva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ok che ha cannato, ma la prima esperienza è sempre quella che ti condiziona per il resto. Se non hai le basi all'inizio fai fatica dopo, è vale in tutti gli aspetti della vita.
> 
> Con James quale sarebbe la giustificazione? L'anno scorso è stato il giocatore più decisivo del Real, aveva meritato il posto da titolare con prestazioni nettamente superiori a quelle di Isco e a inizio stagione boom lo piazzi in panca senza motivo. Zidane chiaramente preferisce Isco a James e non per meriti sul campo che Isco non ha mai dimostrato, ma semplicemente perché Isco è stato voluto da Zidane quando era a Malaga.
> 
> E' chiaro che per me il Real è una banda di pagliacci, non è assolutamente un club serio e direi che non è nemmeno un club vincente negli 20 anni. Perché i talenti non vengono bruciati al Barca o al Bayern? Sono sicuro al 100% che Neymar al Real si sarebbe bruciato. E probabilmente Neymar lo sapeva.


Sono d'accordo con te. Per James mi piange il cuore perché è un giocatore che adoro, però il mio discorso era solo ed esclusivamente su Robi amico mio che deve dare colpe più a se stesso che ad altri.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ok che ha cannato, ma la prima esperienza è sempre quella che ti condiziona per il resto. Se non hai le basi all'inizio fai fatica dopo, è vale in tutti gli aspetti della vita.
> 
> Con James quale sarebbe la giustificazione? L'anno scorso è stato il giocatore più decisivo del Real, aveva meritato il posto da titolare con prestazioni nettamente superiori a quelle di Isco e a inizio stagione boom lo piazzi in panca senza motivo. Zidane chiaramente preferisce Isco a James e non per meriti sul campo che Isco non ha mai dimostrato, ma semplicemente perché Isco è stato voluto da Zidane quando era a Malaga.
> 
> E' chiaro che per me il Real è una banda di pagliacci, non è assolutamente un club serio e direi che non è nemmeno un club vincente negli 20 anni. Perché i talenti non vengono bruciati al Barca o al Bayern? Sono sicuro al 100% che Neymar al Real si sarebbe bruciato. E probabilmente Neymar lo sapeva.



Credo che Zidane preferisca Isco a James per un semplice motivo: E' a Madrid da una vita ed ha appreso la mentalità Madrilena. Isco (Che adoro) è più scarso di James, ma è più spettacolare da veder giocare, fa più giocate (anche se delle volte non portano a nulla) e per questo motivo viene preferisco a James. Rodriguez è più forte e pure di molto, è più concreto e non si perde via in giocate inutili, ma lo sapete benissimo com'è la mentalità Madrilena. Io la vedo cosi...


----------



## Torros (22 Gennaio 2016)

un altro talento sprecato dal Real è Danilo.

Danilo per me è sicuramente forte, però non si adatta al Real, dove il terzino a causa del fatto che le ali non saltano l'uomo(Bale e Cr7) deve essere rapido, agile e offrire un continuo supporto come un ala. Danilo non è proprio fisicamente adatto è alto e macchinoso nei movimenti, oltre al fatto che la fase difensiva la fa peggio di carvajal.
Spero che non finisca anche lui come Coentrao, un terzino che a me piaceva molto.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

ci sono ancora dubbi su Neymar??


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Torros (28 Gennaio 2016)

escuchame  





Cmq dove peschi, peschi bene, per me Di Maria in questo momento è l'unico che in campo fa le cose che fanno i due fenomeni del Barca(Suarez è già diverso).

tra l'altro pure secondo le statistiche di who scored(che non saranno tutto ma qualche cosa vorranno dire) i primi 3 sono proprio loro.


----------



## Torros (29 Gennaio 2016)

cmq la storia che la Ligue 1 sia un campionato con poca qualità in avanti e ciò significhi che sia facile segnare è assolutamente falso. Difensivamente e tatticamente è due step avanti alla BPL dove ci sono le prateria e tatticamente è un campionato ridicolo. Non a casa diversi giocatori che passano dalla Ligue 1 alla premier spesso rendono meglio. Martial per esempio era buono in Ligue 1 ma non come gioca adesso, Payet è un altro. Mahrez sta avendo una stagione da migliore della premier e viene dalla Ligue 2. La maggior parte dei giocatori della premier vengono dalla francia in realtà. La Francia non ha i soldi per tenersi i suoi talenti, ma i centri federali, e in quanto a "produzione" di talenti sono i primi in Europa insieme alla Germania. Difensivamente è il campionato migliore insieme alla serie A, ma è più fisica della serie A. 

Si insomma Neymar fa il fenomeno contro le difese leggere della Liga popolate da nanazzi, e con un arbitraggio che favorisce gli attaccanti, quindi non è che come vuole far intendere Snake per Di Maria è più facile. Dopo le prime partite Angel ha dovuto cambiare leggermente stile di gioco, meno dribbling, più passaggi, perché non ci mettevano molto ad asfaltarlo . Non dico che in Francia Neymar farebbe peggio, ma certi giochetti se li può scordare. 
anche James ha avuto esperienza del genere :
"«Mi lasci fuori, tanto non abbiamo più obiettivi. Rischio di farmi male e quindi di perdere il mondiale». La sincerità di James Rodriguez esplode davanti a Claudio Ranieri, suo allenatore al Monaco, sul finire della stagione. La stella della Colombia si chiama fuori e, nell'ultimo mese del campionato francese, non gioca quasi mai. Lo picchiano duro nella Ligue 1. Quando esce dal campo ha sempre le gambe piene di lividi. Per questo il tecnico di San Saba lo accontenta."


----------



## Snake (29 Gennaio 2016)

c'ha giocato pure Di Maria in Spagna, ci gioca ancora Messi


----------



## Torros (29 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> c'ha giocato pure Di Maria in Spagna, peraltro nel pieno del suo prime cosa che Neymar deve ancora raggiungere



il di maria di Mourinho era più esterno da 20 assist a stagione che si faceva un mazzo cosi nella fase difensiva, cosa che Neymar non fa, con Ancelotti faceva la mezzala. Poi cmq ovviamente a quel età non aveva ancora raggiunto la maturità che ha oggi e Neymar come attaccante è certamente più bravo nel finalizzare. Oggi gioca da ala pura, a tornare in difesa e farsi il mazzo come prima, non lo vedi, anche perché il Psg fa pressing alto e gioca di possesso(e non solo in ligue 1 l'ha fatto anche con il Real). Oh poi Neymar probabilmente è più forte, sicuramente più forte nel finalizzare, ma nella partita secca non so se sposta di più di Angel.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> cmq la storia che la Ligue 1 sia un campionato con poca qualità in avanti e ciò significhi che sia facile segnare è assolutamente falso. Difensivamente e tatticamente è due step avanti alla BPL dove ci sono le prateria e tatticamente è un campionato ridicolo. Non a casa diversi giocatori che passano dalla Ligue 1 alla premier spesso rendono meglio. Martial per esempio era buono in Ligue 1 ma non come gioca adesso, Payet è un altro. Mahrez sta avendo una stagione da migliore della premier e viene dalla Ligue 2. La maggior parte dei giocatori della premier vengono dalla francia in realtà. La Francia non ha i soldi per tenersi i suoi talenti, ma i centri federali, e in quanto a "produzione" di talenti sono i primi in Europa insieme alla Germania. Difensivamente è il campionato migliore insieme alla serie A, ma è più fisica della serie A.
> 
> Si insomma Neymar fa il fenomeno contro le difese leggere della Liga popolate da nanazzi, e con un arbitraggio che favorisce gli attaccanti, quindi non è che come vuole far intendere Snake per Di Maria è più facile. Dopo le prime partite Angel ha dovuto cambiare leggermente stile di gioco, meno dribbling, più passaggi, perché non ci mettevano molto ad asfaltarlo . Non dico che in Francia Neymar farebbe peggio, ma certi giochetti se li può scordare.
> anche James ha avuto esperienza del genere :
> "«Mi lasci fuori, tanto non abbiamo più obiettivi. Rischio di farmi male e quindi di perdere il mondiale». La sincerità di James Rodriguez esplode davanti a Claudio Ranieri, suo allenatore al Monaco, sul finire della stagione. La stella della Colombia si chiama fuori e, nell'ultimo mese del campionato francese, non gioca quasi mai. Lo picchiano duro nella Ligue 1. Quando esce dal campo ha sempre le gambe piene di lividi. Per questo il tecnico di San Saba lo accontenta."



A me sembra che Neymar anche con la Juve abbia fatto decisamente bene...


----------



## Snake (29 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> il di maria di Mourinho era più esterno da 20 assist a stagione che si faceva un mazzo cosi nella fase difensiva, cosa che Neymar non fa, con Ancelotti faceva la mezzala. Poi cmq ovviamente a quel età non aveva ancora raggiunto la maturità che ha oggi e Neymar come attaccante è certamente più bravo nel finalizzare. Oggi gioca da ala pura, a tornare in difesa e farsi il mazzo come prima, non lo vedi, anche perché il Psg fa pressing alto e gioca di possesso(e non solo in ligue 1 l'ha fatto anche con il Real). Oh poi Neymar probabilmente è più forte, sicuramente più forte nel finalizzare, ma nella partita secca non so se sposta di più di Angel.


allora della MSN il più forte è Suarez che in fase di non possesso fa tipo il quadruplo del lavoro degli altri due messi insieme


----------



## Torros (29 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A me sembra che Neymar anche con la Juve abbia fatto decisamente bene...



Neymar con la Juve ha giocatore bene? a me pare che abbia fatto solo il compitino e che la difesa della Juve la abbia annullato, fino al gol inutile a fine partita. 




a me questa pare una partita da compitino.

Nulla a che vedere con la partita giocata da Di Maria in finale di champions contro l'Atletico in condizioni simili(bus parcheggiato).


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Neymar con la Juve ha giocatore bene? a me pare che abbia fatto solo il compitino e che la difesa della Juve la abbia annullato, fino al gol inutile a fine partita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahhahahah mi dispiace ma tu non sei obiettivo con questo ragazzo. Ti rode e parecchio che il tuo post iniziale si è rivelato un epic fail di quelli clamorosi. Segnare in una finale non è mai compitino, tra l'altro ha preso parecchi falli, creato diverse occasioni pericolose ma soprattutto dal suo filtrante illuminante è nato il gol grazie a iniesta e rakitic. Vabè dai lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Torros (29 Gennaio 2016)

notare come Neymar abbia 1 milione di visualizzazioni e Di Maria non arrivi nemmeno a 40000. 




il pallone d'oro dovrebbe essere abolito proprio per questo, oppure farlo tornare alle votazioni originali, con solo i giornalisti, altrimenti continuerà a vincere sempre gente che ha il marketing e l'hype più forte.


----------



## Torros (29 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahhahahah mi dispiace ma tu non sei obiettivo con questo ragazzo. Ti rode e parecchio che il tuo post iniziale si è rivelato un epic fail di quelli clamorosi. Segnare in una finale non è mai compitino, tra l'altro ha preso parecchi falli, creato diverse occasioni pericolose ma soprattutto dal suo filtrante illuminante è nato il gol grazie a iniesta e rakitic. Vabè dai lasciamo perdere.


a me non rode nulla, anzi su Neymar ho ammesso che è un grande giocatore. Il gol è stato assolutamente irrilevante ai fini del risultato finale come lo è stato il rigore di Cr7 in finale contro l'Atletico. Io valuto le cose con obbiettività neymar per me in finale è stato il peggiore dopo Suarez, che pure ha segnato, subito dopo di loro iniesta, che ha fatto l'assist da due metri, ma per il resto non ha fatto nulla e il gol della juve nasce da una palla persa da lui. 
Nessun rosicamento, io valuto la prestazione nell'insieme e Neymar per me ha fatto il compitino. Il passaggio non mi pare di chissà quale genialità illuminante. Trovo più illuminante il cambio di gioco di Messi da meta campo che ha sbilanciato la difesa. E comunque in quel gol nessuno ha meriti particolarmente superiori agli altri, trattassi di una grande azione di collettivo.

I falli li pigliano tutti non giocano a curling di azioni particolarmente pericolose non ne vedo nemmeno una. Se vogliamo essere pignoli se Neymar al minuti 4:32 fosse stato più preciso la partita finiva. Non so veramente come si possa dire che Neymar ha giocato bene. Se non si chiamasse Neymar, ma Pedro(chi si ricorda del fatto che Pedro ha segnato in tutte le finali che ha giocato?)e non avesse segnato quel gol completamente inutile(la partita finiva in quel minuto), nessun si ricorderebbe nemmeno che c'era in campo.


----------



## .Nitro (30 Gennaio 2016)

Sicuramente uno dei peggiori in finale,gol irrilevante,a partita finita e senza un peso. 
In ogni caso sta maturando,è abbastanza raro vederlo impegnato in giochetti senza senso, anche se delle volte non resiste. Nonostante i suoi difetti delle volte è geniale,ha un dribling spaventoso e se ti vuole saltare lo fa,che giochi in Spagna,Inghilterra,Francia ecc..

Sicuramente il miglior prospetto in circolazione e uno dei giocatori più forti al mondo.
Tra lui e Di Maria prendo lui tutta la vita,l'Argentino ha raggiunto il picco quando è stato spostato mezz'ala da Ancelotti,facendo una seconda parte di stagione ad altissimi livelli,finale inclusa. Per il resto non un fenomeno


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2016)

gente che paragona neymar a zia maria
il calcio è ufficialmente morto


----------



## Torros (30 Gennaio 2016)

anche per me Neymar è più forte ma se ci fosse un abisso tra loro Neymar non avrebbe fatto il fantasma nell'ultimo Argentina Brasil, mentre Di Maria faceva il fenomeno. Neymar per me ha più bisogno della squadra, Di Maria sposta di più da solo. Poi sicuramente Neymar in futuro sarà considerato molto più forte, sicuramente. Ma nella partita secca io mi prendo Angel. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh4moqsqgjE


----------



## Marco23 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> anche per me Neymar è più forte ma se ci fosse un abisso tra loro Neymar non avrebbe fatto il fantasma nell'ultimo Argentina Brasil, mentre Di Maria faceva il fenomeno. Neymar per me ha più bisogno della squadra, Di Maria sposta di più da solo. Poi sicuramente Neymar in futuro sarà considerato molto più forte, sicuramente. Ma nella partita secca io mi prendo Angel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dai su... di maria non è neanche al livello del miglior ribery


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Gennaio 2016)

A me Di Maria fomenta un casino , ed è un grandissimo giocatore , certo non è ai livelli del Neymar, ma per me è ai livelli di Ribery ( stagione 2012/2013 apparte, dove Ribery gioco da paura, perfino meglio di Arjen Robben )


----------



## Torros (30 Gennaio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Dai su... di maria non è neanche al livello del miglior ribery


il miglior Ribery è un fuoriclasse, una delle migliori ali che si sono viste e per me ai livelli di Neymar e anche meglio, certamente meglio come ala, Neymar meglio come finalizzatore/seconda punta. Di Maria per me come picchi superiore ad entrambi. Neymar deve ancora farla una champions come quella di Di Maria. 

Neymar più che altro è un giocatore più continuo ed è esploso prima, poi segna più gol e anche questo sposta, ma Di Maria non è proprio un pippone, in 5 anni al Real ha fatto 80 assist. Se non era buono, Mourinho uno che cambia giocatori come i calzini, non lo teneva per tutto quel tempo. Ma invece come ala era perfetto per il tipo di calcio che pratica mou. Mou ha sempre voluto un ala destra che si facesse un mazzo in difesa, basta vedere William al Chelsea o Eto'o all'Inter. 

Poi a me il Di Maria delle scorse stagioni non faceva impazzire, quello di questa stagione è altra roba e se fa l'impensabile in champions per il Psg, altro che Neymar aprirò un confronto con Maradona


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mi sembra che la discussione stia leggermente finendo OT, per rispondere al quesito iniziale "Neymar è tutto questo fenomeno?", sì lo è, basta vedere i numeri, 430 presenze e 271 gol da professionista, di cui 46 con la maglia del Brasile, ma di che stiamo parlando? chiudete questo topic per cortesia.


----------



## Torros (1 Febbraio 2016)

Neymar ha un pò il vizio del saprofago alla Ronaldo degli ultimi anni, segna spesso quando la squadra sta vincendo. Non direi che la sua champions sia stata eccezionale l'anno scorso, non si può dire che abbia trascinato la squadra e sia stato decisivo. Contro, Psg, Juve e Bayern per esempio ha segnato come al solito i gol irrilevanti a partita ormai chiusa da altri, nello specifico Messi e Suarez.
Per carità Neymar per me è un grande giocatore ormai non si può non ammetterlo, però non è il super fenomeno che che certa gente vuole far credere e che lo paragona a Messi o il CR7 dei bei giorni. Champions come quelle giocate da Cr7(2008 sopratutto), Kakà(2007) e Messi, non in termini di gol ma di incisività non le ha ancora fatte, ma nemmeno come Di Maria e Robben.

Ai livelli di Messi per me non ci arriverà mai, c'è troppo differenza tecnica, mentale e atletica. Messi è nato cosi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia che partita ha fatto ?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2017)

ahahhaha dai chiudete sto topic.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che partita ha fatto ?



in questo momento è il migliore al mondo...a mani bassissime...soprattutto per come si prende la squadra sulle spalle quando è in difficoltà...mostruoso


----------



## kolao95 (8 Marzo 2017)

Ancora gira?


----------

